# After Earth - Episode II - Beyond Colonial Space.



## Blackrat (Jul 1, 2009)

Continued from http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/203739-after-earth-22.html

*Unity Main Complex - Black Hole*

Two weeks of debriefing, or more like interrogation had pushed the nerves of Mel, Damon and Cnosos but now it was over. Faris had joined the Unity Security again, giving the usual bull about secret assignment or something and Michael had been given a research on the virus. With a mind that placed knowleadge above anything else it really wasn't a surprice he had taken up on the offer.

What you had learned was that outside Unity, the universe is even more rough place, and so you decided that another gun wouldn't hurt. Luckily you knew just the guy for the job. Pierce, one of the kids that you used to hang with around the Black Hole. He's big, he's mean, and he sure as hell knows how to put up a fight. Damon could still remember the pain in his jaw from a punch a few years back. Now the four of you sat in the Black Hole and waited for Steve. He told you he had something to talk about.

Not much later Steve walks in, this time wearing a business suit. There's two others with him. A young woman, even smaller than Mel, with flaming red hair and a tall young man. You're pretty sure you've seen the guy sometimes around Unity but he wasn't part of the posse you hanged with.

Hey guys. Mike popped by the other day with his resignation and I thought you might need a replacement. I asked Solly here to cover for him. Steve says motioning toward the tall guy. And mr. Angel has asked that I put a company rep on the ship so this is miss LeRouge, your new liaison for Angel Industries.

[sblock=OOC]Well, I suppose Damon got promoted to Captain , unless Mel seriously wants to...

So, new characters.
Pierce is ethandrew's muscle man and old acquintace of the original characters. I'll let him describe better himself.

Solly, Dr. Simon's medic who's been working on another Far Star ship, but had some friction with the captain and since Gold Greed needed a medic, Steve transferred him.

And miss LeRouge, Relique du Madde's business woman. She is infact the grand daughter of mr. Angel but this is not widely known on Unity so the others are still oblivious to this.

Stuff. Things you got onboard since the mission:

-The Vanadium Cargo. You still need to deliver it to the Japanese Imperial Base...
-The Android. You made a deal with him to keep his existence secret and deliver him back home and in return he gave back your ship controls and promised a good compensation.
-The Big Gun. Looks sorta like a big ray-gun rifle... Not tested yet.
-The Rifle. A more traditional looking rifle with a counter on the side reading 99.
-Two pistols. No idea how many shots they have and you haven't tested shooting them yet.
-A Lemon Tree. Small lemon tree that might grow a fruit or two...[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2009)

Melara looks up from her mug of steaming hot...whatever the heck it is...and gives the newcomers a noncommittal nod that recognized their existence as human beings, and not much more. She focused on Steve though.

"So...he's 'covering for' Mike? What's that mean, covering for? He's just here until we get a permanent doctor?" Her eyes flicked to the redhead. "And what exactly does a 'liason' DO on a ship? Just keep an eye on us, or does she earn her oxygen like the rest of us?"

She'd been in a sour mood since Mike and Faris left, and didn't mind letting people know it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 1, 2009)

The usually silent technician rubs his bald head with his left hand. *"I'm Cnosos"* he says short and dry. He remains silent, occasionally taking a look between Melara and Damon, as asking them something. *"I'm the gear head."* he notes.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 1, 2009)

With his legs propped up on a nearby chair, heavy boots which added an inch to his already tall and muscular frame, Pierce ran his hand through his thin goatee, cropped short just like his brown hair. He stares at the two newcomers hard, "One of 'em better cook good cause I aint too fond of going out there without proper food." He crosses his arms over his chest and rocks his chair back on its two legs, his jaw clenched and an unwelcoming frown across his face.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2009)

Gaetanna LeRouge was dressed in an somber, but revealing, dress suit as she approached the crew.  As she glanced at the crew, she began to wonder what was about to happen.  Was she supposed to learn some lesson in humility, or, as she feared, was her grandfather's intention merely have her vanish into the depths of space and never be heard from again?  The thought that her own grandfather would eliminate a family member like they were common folk gave her the chills.

Gaetanna returned Mel's cold gesture with a spiteful look.  _"For your information, I..."_  What was she supposed to do again?  Gaetanna quickly thought and came up with the conclusion that she should have listened to her father when he was getting lectured that morning about _her responsibility_ as an Angel.  

She then closed her eyes and began to blurt out the first thing that came to mind, while making it seem as if she was reciting it all from memory, _"... ensure that Angel Industry's property and interests aren't damaged, destroyed, or accidentally plundered as a result of your cavalier actions.  I am to interface with Angel Industries on a timely manor to report and offer feedback on your crews 'job performance'."_ She made sure to quote with her fingers. _"Lastly, I am also charged with making sure that any association between your crew and Angel Industries goes unrecognized should there by any egregiously heinous atrocities committed by your crew."_ 

_"AAaaannnnddd, if, by 'earning my air', you actually mean can I shoot a gun, then my answer is yes."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 1, 2009)

*"Too talky. I don't want you messing your nose in my workshop, also known as the engines room. If we are clear on that, I will say no more."*the technician replied, quickly and stoically. His black piercing eyes fixed on the beautiful woman in front of him.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 1, 2009)

Melara leaned her head back and muttered a curse. "In other words, you're an albatross."

She looked at Steve. "I don't get it. What did we do wrong that they're making us take someone like this on?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 1, 2009)

She laguhed. _"You know, you're funny, you're very funny." _Gaetanna glanced around at the Black Hole's patrons and smiled mischieviously.  Time show off some of her 'assets' while making a few instant friends. _"Bar keep? I'll buy the next round for everyone here.  I'm pretty sure my credit is good for a few hundred thousand rounds." _


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

"Easy Mel," says Damon, holding his mug paused halfway to his lips. "Just remember that an albatross is a ship's good luck charm until you go and shoot it." He offers the pilot a wink, and takes a slug of his drink.

"And I've always said a medic is a medic, and we'll probably need his services. And I can well vouch for the strength of Peirce' arm." He raises his glass to his old acquaintance.


Damon Knight


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 2, 2009)

Solly seems unfazed by the hostile 'welcome'. 

"Solomon Gancz," he says, holding out his hand to Damon. "People call me Solly, it's less traumatic for them to say." He gives a grin. "Hopefully I'll be enough of a 'proper' doctor for your needs, I've not killed anyone yet. Oh, and I can whip up a mean zabaglione, or would if I could ever find any eggs."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Damon shakes the man's hand firmly. "Welcome to the crew of the _Gold Greed_, doctor."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 2, 2009)

Solly flinches slightly.

"Please", he says, "Don't worry about formal titles. Just Solly will do!"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]This post is the product of me Tab+Spacebar instead of Tab+Alt to switch out of the window while not wanting to be seen EN Worlding at work. Enjoy.[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 2, 2009)

Pierce throws his feet down in front of him and leans forward on the end of his seat, "Zabaga-what?! I'm not sure about that one," he looks from under his eyebrows as he takes a large pull from his new, free drink. "And if you're wanting eggs why don't you get some from that Albertross girl there!" He leans close to Cnosis, "That is a bird, right?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 2, 2009)

*"Solomon will be fine if you don't mind. I hate nicknames. Don't I?" *The bald man asks Damon with a ephemera smile.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 2, 2009)

Damon smiles and nods his head in agreement with Cnosos. "He does, he really does."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 2, 2009)

Gaetanna made a quick stock of the number of people who were enjoying the drinks she bought then spoke, _"I am Gaetanna LeRouge and I do hope I can be of service to the crew..."_  Quietly, she added, _"although I'm not to sure how far my father's er... Angel Industries' influence or name extends beyond the reaches of human controlled space." _She smiled slyly hoping that no one noticed her slip.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 3, 2009)

It won't make even a dent in Gaetanna's account to buy a round or even three for the few patrons around the Black Hole, and the call for free drinks gets a nice cheer from the USF guys hanging by the pool table. It seems there's few of them here at any given time...

Shrew, the giant Korg bartender eyes Gaetanna suspiciously though. Are yoo suppoosed ta drink? The Unity Council say I am not suppoosed to serve alcohol ta any hoomaan under 16 years old.

Relax Shrew, she's of age. Steve intercedes. And I won't turn down a drink offered by the Company. The usual. He says to Shrew who is busy pouring drinks by now.

Veery weell. I can't be sure. Yoo hoomaans look all the same. She is soo small, so I thought she is young.

[sblock=OOC]USF= Unity Security Force.

Shrew: http://www.wizards.com/d20modern/images/d20m_gallery/610_088190_94.jpg[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2009)

Gaetanna looked up at the Korg with a smile. _"The same goes with you Korg.  Even if I were under age, I bet I could make the Unity Council look the other way as you served me a drink."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 3, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Solomon will be fine if you don't mind. I hate nicknames. Don't I?" *The bald man asks Damon with a ephemera smile.




Solly shrugs. 

"As you wish," he says. He flashes a grin again. "Try growing up tall and skinny with red hair. People think that gives them license to call you all sorts of things. Believe me, 'Solomon' is fine, even if it does make you sound like my mother."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 3, 2009)

Being blad since 12, Cnosos thought about his tough years in school. *"I know what you mean"* he plainly states.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 3, 2009)

Damon smiles at Solly's words. "If you ever see the way Cnosos frets over the _Greed's_ engines, you'd think he was the ship's mother."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 3, 2009)

Gaetanna pulls a chair to the table, sits, then wipes out her computercard and begins to send out cancel messages on her appointment calenders, something she was hoping she wouldn't have to do.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 5, 2009)

Mel scowls into her drink at the banter...in particular Gaetanna's smug assurance that she could buy off the Council she found galling.

_So she's rich. What's that mean? Nothing._

Her eyes come to rest on the drink Gaetanna had bought...and she picks it up, and deliberately walks it over to the bar to set it down.

"Thanks, I've had enough."

She then looks over at Steve, carefully skipping over the redhead as if she wasn't there.

"So, while you can still talk straight, what's the next job?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 6, 2009)

Gaetanna frowned. _ Obviously I'm not going to win any favors from Mel anytime soon.  _She glanced down at her computer card and sighed. _I hope this job doesn't take too long._


----------



## Rhun (Jul 6, 2009)

"Mel has a good point..." Damon trails off as he takes another sip of his drink and then looks up at Steve. "I'm assuming you have something in mind for us?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 6, 2009)

*"I'm intrigued about the virus we found. Our new mission is connected to that incident in some way?"* Cnosos balance his glass in his hand, not drinking jet.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 6, 2009)

Pierce frown grows in size as he mutters under his breath, "You know Mel, I'd've drunken that." He listens silently, knowing little in what his friends had done on their last trip, also knowing that he'd probably put his foot in his mouth or another person's foot in their own mouth. It always seemed to work out that way.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 6, 2009)

Mel gives Pierce an amused look. "Yeah, well, sounds to me like you've 'drunken' plenty, big guy."

She looks back at Steve.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 6, 2009)

Pierce harumphs and keeps his whispered tone as unnoticed as he can, "I might not be as learned as you sophisticated types, but I'm sure a helluva lot prettier." He smiles and lifts his glass in Mel's direction, mouthing _second glass_ with raised eyebrows before taking a drink.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2009)

Steve scratches his head and takes a big gulp from his glass that smells like it could dissolve copper. No, I got nothing new for you, but you still got that Vanadium for Jap 1. I told you not to worry about speed but I suppose they're getting anxious by now.

He takes another gulp, emptying the glass and his voice is beginning to slur fast. They'r building some new alloy for ships ye shee. Oh... Keep hush hush about the virus. Council don't want to let out word about their experiments.

He looks at the empty glass with serious eyes and finally sighs. Oh I forgot. I did some digging. The guy you found that Mike now has in ice. The symbol on his clothes identifies him as one from Michael's Blade. A religious group hailing from The Temple, a colony on the other side of colonial space. Last time Mike thawed him, he asked him to deliver this back to The Temple. He goes through his pockets and finds a datacard that he holds up to Mel's general direction.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 7, 2009)

Mel swipes the card and turns it over in her fingers, looking at it. She glances back up at Steve.

"That's a bit out of our way. How much does it pay?"


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 7, 2009)

No idea. Don't even know what's in it. Encrypted pretty good. Steve talks a bit slow now, but at least he's not ordering another drink yet. If you can crack it, I'm sure someone'll pay good for whatever it contains. You don't secure worthless crap that good, I tell you.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

"I'll try to crack it once we get back to the _Greed_. If it is as heavily encrypted as you suggest, it may take quite some time...it will give me something to do during the trip." Damon polishes off the last of his drink, and looks around at the crew. "You guys ready to get going?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2009)

*"Give me"* Cnosos commands, asking with his eyes, as well as with his extended hand in Mel's direction *"I love puzzles." *he says raising both his eyebrows


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Damon smiles at Cnosos' overzealousness. "When you can't get that thing figured out, you can always ask for my help later," he says. Computer's had always been one of Damon's interests, and he didn't have many...computers, guns, a good brawl, and the company of a pretty girl.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 7, 2009)

"We can look at it together if you want to, I just figured you had preparations for the journey." The man simply replies.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 7, 2009)

There seemed to be a general change in Gaetanna's demeanor as she gazed onto the datacard.  The mystery the card presented seemed to lift the restrained air of gloom filled uncertainly that Gaetanna tried to keep at bay.  She now had a purpose.

Gaetanna was betting that Grandpa Vincent knew about the card, and his sending her out with the group who found it must mean that he deems the information on it to be import.  The fact that she herself is overseeing it's decryption means that he must trust her above all his other grandchildren, and more importantly that she must be her father's favorite child since he selected her to be appear of this top secret mission instead of one of her other siblings. 

_"I take it you want me to report back on the findings we get from of that datadisk ASAP."_ Gaetanna smiled. _"But about Micheal's Blades? If they were waiting for that datadisk, then one can assume that they will be searching for it.  If inquiries into their symbol and the identity of that man did alert them, then chances are they will be sending  agents against us." _ Which is something she knew her family would do if someone was trying to dig up dirt on them.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 7, 2009)

Damon doesn't look concerned. "If they send any agents against us, we'll make sure that they never return."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 7, 2009)

Nodding his head in agreement, Pierce sits up a bit, a smile cracking his lips, "Now that's what I like to hear."

The man stands up and stretches his back, hands on his hips. He appears ancy, itching to go. Talking wasn't much his thing.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 8, 2009)

Mel shrugs and hops off her barstool. "Alright, well, no new jobs and a hold full of metal someone wants to give us money for. I don't see reason to sit around drinking. I'm thinking...ship now. Anyone else?"


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

"By all means, lead on Mel." Damon stands and stretches. He offers the pilot a wink. "I'll keep an eye on your six."


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 9, 2009)

Solly's been sipping his drink quietly, watching the back-and-forth with amusement. He puts down what's left in his glass and stands up to join Mel, a disturbing contrast in heights.

"I believe I may as well get started," he says with a grin. He glances sideways at Steve. "What's this about a virus? Anything that, as ship's doctor, I should know about?" The question is addressed to the group in general.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 9, 2009)

Mel smirks at Damon. "Keep an eye on your own six," she says with some humor, then starts walking towards the door. Halfway there she looks accusingly at Damon and moves her hands down to cover her rear end with twin 'flipping the bird' gestures...though her impish grin somewhat spoils the effect.

Then she's gone, heading for the ship to do preflight.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 9, 2009)

_"Ssssssoooooooooo, how much of my luggage am I allowed to bring aboard?"_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 9, 2009)

Damon smiles at Mel's antics, and then turns to face Gaetanna as she speaks. "You've got about enough space for a duffle bag or two under your bunk...besides that, we're pretty cramped." He moves to leave the bar, waving at the new crew members. "Come on...I'll show you the _Greed._"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 9, 2009)

*"As long as you don't put your trash in the engines room..."* Cnosos says, absent-mindedly. *"I should take some care to the engines, they are running slugish, and consuming lots of fuel... Damon, wait for me to take a look at those data."*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2009)

Gaetanna frowned as she followed.  _"Only a dufflle bag or two?  It looks like I'll have to tell my attendant to open by my bags so I can select the essentials before we take off.  Fortunately,if need be,  I could always buy a new wardrobe whenever we reach port.""_

((Heh heh..  I'd love to see Mel's face when she see an attendant wit ha cart full of luggage in the hanger  ))


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 10, 2009)

Steve waved you goodbyes as you left the bar and ordered a new drink...

Solly had been on a freightship before and the Greed didn't seem too bad for one. It didn't leak radiation and the engines looked good. A closer inspection revealed that they looked better than good actually. Definetly not made in the colonies, but rather with older more reliable eguipment. It was better than The Chimera, his previous assignment, at least.

Gaetanna wasn't as easily impressed. Compared to the passenger ships and her family's private crafts, this rusty bucket of bolts was horrible. Maybe her grandfather wanted her to learn some humility while she was away... Well, at least it didn't look like it'd explode immediatily.

Pierce had seen the Greed already a couple times as Damon had shown him around. It was a ship, intended to keep the air inside. Nothing impressive.

After sorting out the essentials, Gaetanna packed a small bag under her cryo-unit and joined the others on the bridge. Mel was good ways through the pre-flight and Damon had opened up a larger map showing more of the space beyond the human influence.

Meanwhile, in the engineroom the chatty droid tried to catch Cnosos' attention, which was pretty much occupied with preflight checks. "You know meatbag, I have been reviewing your ship's systems. They are unoptimised and inefficient. Why haven't you done anything about it?"

[sblock=OOC]Hehee... I've a feeling that the droid is becoming an annoying pet-NPC until you get it home ... Constantly bickering about the inferiority of organic life ... Well, at least it's tied to the ship unless Cnosos builds it a new frame...[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2009)

Gaetanna stopped in her tracks as she saw the _Greed_. _"That derelict's our ship?!? I hope we don't need to call a tug.."_  She laughed then quickly quieted down after seeing stern look of displeasure on Cnosos's face*.  _"Sorry..." _She glanced down for a moment and sighed.  Like it or not, she knew that if she didn't board willingly, then her grandfather would have no problem in forcing her to board.


After stowing her belongings, Gaetanna sat on her cryo-bed then synced her computer-card to the colony's system and sent a brief message to everyone she knew. _"It looks like Grampa Vincent is serious. I hope I won't be gone too long. Good bye."  _Resigning herself to fate, she stopped the message and began to cry. 


Moments later she joined everyone on the bridge.



* I'm assuming that most engineers would not like having his or her ship called a derelict, and as such, Gaetanna's comment would be taken as a grave insult.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 10, 2009)

Solly looks about him approvingly as he climbs aboard the _Greed_. He says nothing as he stows his kit-bag, gives a brief look-over the facilities and straps himself in for take-off, all the while whistling a jaunty tune (Lillibulero).


----------



## Rhun (Jul 10, 2009)

Damon examines the star maps and sighs. "Looks like we're in for a long haul on this one," he says quietly. "We'll definitely be using the cryo-units."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2009)

> "You know meatbag, I have been reviewing your ship's systems. They are unoptimised and inefficient. Why haven't you done anything about it?"



*"That's because I've been busy with other things. I'll check things up once we've take off. If you prefere, you could point out the things you think need optimization. I could get you into Dorb, so you can fly along, and bother the other meatbags, and let me finish the preflight checks. "* the man says, still calibrating the engines, as he does so.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 10, 2009)

Pierce drops his dufflebag in front of his cryobed and leaves the room without pomp or circumstance. He moves throughout the _Greed_, refamiliarizing himself with the layout and the quickest way to the weapons. One might think he was checking the walls for pin-holes, anything that might explode open in a vacuum and force his brain to be sucked out of his head. He makes it to the bridge and pushes past Solly and Gaetanna like they weren't even there.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 10, 2009)

Gaetanna sat down in one of the seats and began to mess around with the ship's sensors*. _ "I can't believe this!  It looks like my grandpa told the attendant to wait until the ship took off!"   _



* OOC:  Taking a 10 w/ Computer Use +3.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 10, 2009)

*"Yes, I'll do that."* Cnosos states, and opens the comlink* "I must take a moment away from the engines, preflight check must wait 15 minutes, please stand by."* After that, the greek takes  a few tools. He calls for Dorb to get close, and plugs him into the computer. Opening the driod's pannel, he takes a moment to configurate it. *"That should do. Can you hear me droid? The sensors should be working right by now"*

Computer use +9
Craft (electronic) +10
Knowledge (technology) +10
Repair +11

Take 20 in any roll neccesary.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 11, 2009)

Mel mutters something cursey under her breath and puts the preflight on hold so Cnosos can do his thing. "Damnit..."

She glances back and spies Gaetanna fiddling with instruments. "What do you think you're doing there?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 11, 2009)

Gaetanna smiled. _"Just checking what what comm-channel this ship's sensors uses for output so that I won't have to wait for my legs to start working to know what's going on if I'm sudently taken out of cryo-sleep."_  This of course, was a half truth.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

The inertial dampeners did their best to fight the shock of breaking the gravity of the base but inside it still felt like your teeth would shatter if you'd let them clatter together. Then suddenly nothing... The gravity just gave up its grip and you were on your way.

Soon Mel can switch the ship to autopilot as everything seems to be in order. It'll be almost a day again until you reach the jumpgate that lies on the outer edge of the system. There's good time for the new crewmembers to get used to the ship.

The droid waits patiently until the ship is on its way and then starts his chatter up again. "I do have few minor suggestions actually if you don't mind." The screen infront Cnosos flares with dozen or so schematics of different parts of the engine systems, and also a scheme for a crude droid chassis.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 13, 2009)

Solly finally opens his eyes after keeping them tight shut during take-off, and pries his hands from the arm rests.

"I don't seem to ever get used to that part," he mutters. "Is there anything like coffee on this ship, Damon?" he asks. "And then, I 'spose I'd better have a look at the cryo-berths. I'm sure Cnosos has done a sterling job of maintaining them, but I think I'm supposed to do a preparatory scan, or something like that." He shrugs, and flashes a sheepish grin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2009)

Cnosos examines the schematics before him. *"As I said early, I'll plug you into Dobr if you want. I'm not building another droid. If you are ok with it, transfer yourself to him, I've already plug him into the system. As for the changes, I'll see what I can do..." *Absent-mindedly, the man examines the schematics one by one, memorizing them.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 13, 2009)

Gaetanna's HUD's flashed several connection messages. _"Looks like my HUD is now syncing with the Greed's sensors and with the stalite relays."_ She grinned. _"If you want, I could make reservations at a hotel or resort at our destination...  Just cause you guys have free room and board doesn't mean you can't enjoy the finer things that a colony has to offer."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2009)

OOC: Cnosos will try to implement the schemes the droid has given, checking them first. Which thing Should I roll?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 13, 2009)

Looking throught the schematics makes it clear that you can indeed make all the upgrades with the parts and equipment you have onboard. Cnosos figures it takes from a few days up to a couple of weeks to get it all done but it should boost the engine capability considerably.

[Sblock=OOC]It's a series of Craft Mechanics rolls. You need five successes. Failure means you waste a day's work. It takes a day for one roll, but you can take 10 by using two days or 20 by using three days per roll. So with good luck you can make it in 5 days, or you can try to do it in 10 by taking 10's, assuming that is enough for the DC, or you can take the sure way and do it in 15 days...[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 13, 2009)

Cnosos tries to implement the changes as fast as he can, making use of all spare parts he can find. In the next five days, he'll be lost in his work, wandering outside the engines room, just to eat and search for parts. He replies with *"Hm... perhaps..." *to everything his companions ask, before returning to his work.

OOC: I feel lucky, so I'll roll for 5 days. Roll Lookup


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Gaetanna's HUD's flashed several connection messages. _"Looks like my HUD is now syncing with the Greed's sensors and with the stalite relays."_ She grinned. _"If you want, I could make reservations at a hotel or resort at our destination...  Just cause you guys have free room and board doesn't mean you can't enjoy the finer things that a colony has to offer."_




"For me," Melara says, leaning comfortably back in her seat, "it doesn't get any finer than here in my ship. You can take your hotels, resorts, clubs, whatever...places where they've got people to do everything for you. Not me. I can't sleep in a bed I didn't make."

She doesn't mention that her bed is, more often than not, not made.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> COLOR="Wheat"] "Is there anything like coffee on this ship, Damon?"[/COLOR] he asks. [/COLOR]




Damon offers Solly a smile. "Pre-packaged, freeze dried crystals," he says. "Just add the hot water. And, if you're like me, a lot of alcohol to disguise the flavor."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> "For me," Melara says, leaning comfortably back in her seat, "it doesn't get any finer than here in my ship. You can take your hotels, resorts, clubs, whatever...places where they've got people to do everything for you. Not me. I can't sleep in a bed I didn't make."
> 
> She doesn't mention that her bed is, more often than not, not made.




_"That's funny considering that I was under the impression that you received this ship as a gift from one of those socially amoral affluent benefactors which unjustly preys upon the everyday hard working man by paying for services which in turn keeps them from starving."_ Gaetanna laughed.  _"So since you decry my life style so much, let me ask you one question: Did you stitch that outfit you are currently wearing?"_


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2009)

Rhun said:


> Damon offers Solly a smile. "Pre-packaged, freeze dried crystals," he says. "Just add the hot water. And, if you're like me, a lot of alcohol to disguise the flavor."




"As long as it makes my brain spin faster, I'll take it," says Solly. He catches Damon's eye, glances over to the bickering women, back at Damon and subtly rolls his eyes heavenward, before heading off to get a cup of reconstituted freeze dried stimulant.

This in hand, he goes to examine the cryo-berths, prodding about on the control panels with mutterings of "Hmm.. different model to the ones on the last ship."

[SBLOCK=Blackrat]
I don't think Solly has any real skill in what to do with the cryo-berths beyond what any fool front-end user would know. He will pretend otherwise, however.
[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 14, 2009)

"Oh give me a break," Mel snaps. "If you can't see the difference between someone making a jumpsuit, something with value, and someone who's paid just to pamper you, then there's not much to say. And no, this ship was not a gift. I was hired to fly it. It's a job. You know? Honest work?" She shrugs. "Or maybe you don't."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2009)

Cnosos catches Solly looking at the cryoberhts, in one of his excursion for parts. He think he saw some scrap metal in that room when he was fixing those things. 
*"Do they suit your fancy? If not I can fix them." *he looks down at his greasy right hands and the multi-purpose tool in his left hand *"... in a few days."*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 14, 2009)

Damon smiles and shakes his head as Solly leaves the flight deck, leaving him to listen to the bickering women. Mel could handle herself, though. Seeking a distraction, he inserts the computer card into the system and begins to work the encryption. He knew Cnosos wanted to help, but it seemed the mechanic had other things going on at the moment.

*Computer +10, take 20*


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 14, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Do they suit your fancy? If not I can fix them." *he looks down at his greasy right hands and the multi-purpose tool in his left hand *"... in a few days."*




"They look fine to me," says Solly. "No, I'm just supposed to do a pre-freeze check as ship's doctor to confirm that everything works." He stands up and slams a hand down on top of one of the berths. "I, Solomon Gancz, hereby confirm that this cryo-berth is in full working order," he says in a mock-officious tone, and grins. His grin soon vanishes as he takes a sip of the synthetic coffee. "Oh sweet Jesus! Have you been putting reactor waste in the coffee jar, Cnosos?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 14, 2009)

Pierce walks past the door containing Solly, Cnosos, and the cryo-beds and stops long enough to state a few eloquent words, "Nope, just piss." He stares at the two as they stare back at him, and his eyebrows half-cock as he realizes his urine in a freeze-dried canister idea doesn't really work. He walks away just as awkwardly as his statement, content to explore the ship.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 14, 2009)

*"... Actually..."* Cnosos says as Pierce walks away *" I use it to loosen rusty nuts" * he says with half smile. *"... and exactly what test did you performed?"*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 14, 2009)

Shayuri said:


> What mel said.




Gaetanna's pale skin flushed as she crossed her arms and pouted like the spoiled heiress that she is.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 15, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"... Actually..."* Cnosos says as Pierce walks away *" I use it to loosen rusty nuts" * he says with half smile. *"... and exactly what test did you performed?"*




Solly puts the "coffee" down carefully.

"Well, see these lights here? They're all green, and not red, which has to mean that everything is okay, right?"  He frowns. "Have you used these before? If not, perhaps it _would_ be a good idea for you to check them when you have time. I'm not entirely familiar with this particular model."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 15, 2009)

Damon frowns as the lights on his console blink on and off as the computer tries to read the data card. "Stupid computer," he mutters. Then, he slams his hand down hard on the console. Immediately, the lights stop blinking and a low, smooth hum comes from the system. "Ah, that's better..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 15, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> Solly puts the "coffee" down carefully.
> 
> "Well, see these lights here? They're all green, and not red, which has to mean that everything is okay, right?"  He frowns. "Have you used these before? If not, perhaps it _would_ be a good idea for you to check them when you have time. I'm not entirely familiar with this particular model."




*"I just replaced a few missing or broken parts, repaired some sensors and a few leaks, don't have a clue of how you did the system check. Seems quite simple. I'll check them again in a few days when I'm done with the improvements to the propulsor and the energy chamber of the engines."* says Cnosos scratching his forehead with his dirty hand, leaving a black stain of grease


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2009)

Relique du Madde said:


> Gaetanna's pale skin flushed as she crossed her arms and pouted like the spoiled heiress that she is.




Satisfied that she 'won,' Mel gets up and goes over to Damon to see what he's up to, wearing a big smug grin on her face as she does.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 16, 2009)

The Cryo-units seem to be in working order to Solly, at least as far as he knows. These seem to be designed to be used by anyone though, so it's a pretty simple design.

Damon and Mel looks into the encryption but even with their best combined effort and hours of work they can't seem to break it.

...*Jump a few days forward*...
*Hyperspace, near the Unity Waystation*

After a few days of work Cnosos has managed to install some of the upgrades but he runs to a bit of troubles after that and realises that the rest of them are even harder to put together. The chatty android keeps bugging him but his insistence that the engineering is off-limits has kept the existence of the android out of Gaetanna's and Solly's ears... So far.

Pierce has familiarised himself with the gunnery and hopes that they don't run into trouble that would require the use of it. It could probably drop a fighter but anything bigger is likely to just shrug it off.

[sblock=OOC]With the best effort Damon and Mel manages to get up to DC 32 which is not enough to crack the encryption.

Cnosos gets two successses for the easiest parts of the upgrading. These were DC 20. The next parts will be harder.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 16, 2009)

After days of being treated like she had the plague, and having her various attempts at gaining access into "restricted areas" deigned, boredom officially set in.  Without anything to do besides reading a book or watching a video stored on her card computer, Gaetanna found herself wanting to entertain herself in other ways.

With little recourse, Gaetanna synced her computer-card into the Gold Greed's computer systems, then attempted to data mine the sensor logs and files structure in an attempt to uncover any piece of information that may help explain the crew's overt secrecy.  She knew that she wasn't skilled enough to over her tracks, but she didn't care since it gave her something to do.


OOC: Computer Use +3  Taking 20.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 16, 2009)

Cnosos is frustrated with his failures, and the android didn't help either. He starts sleeping less and working more. It's like a diversion for him anyway, so the greek technician doesn't complain. 
One day, trying to boost up the cooling system, he asks the android*. "So... those droid schemes, do you want me to build it for you? I guess you gave them to me for something, and, correct me if I'm wrong, you gave me the other schematics to gain my favour. Don't get me wrong, the schematics really worked, so I could build that droid for you."*

Three other rolls:
23, 24 ,25


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2009)

Trudging through the halls, his heavy boots announcing his every footfall, Pierce makes his way slowly to the bridge where he knows he'll find Damon and Mel. His tall form stops in the doorway and he places a forearm on the each outside frame, supporting his weight as he leans forward and 'wings' his arms out.

"I'm officially bored," he announces. Pulling his right arm out he points to Mel and Gaetanna, his finger moving between both, "You two, wrestle."


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 16, 2009)

Melara laughs and spins lazily around in the pilot seat to face him.

"You're already bored? Man, you wouldn't last a week in the belt. Do some reading. Enrich yourself. Prime opportunity to pick up another degree or a marketable skill."

She glances over at Gaetanna then blatantly lies, "Besides, she's not hot enough to wrestle."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 16, 2009)

Pierces eyes flash in a hunger-lust moment and he pshaws, "My muscular chest she's not hot enough!" He scoffs and looks at Damon and grins, then back at Mel, "Besides, it's not for your enjoyment! I'm sure Cnosos has some oil we could rub you down in. Personally I'm glad you didn't outright say no, that means you're open to negotiate."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 16, 2009)

"You could always wrestle me, Mel," adds Damon with a wink and a smile.


[sblock=For Blackrat]
Damon would have done everything he could to encrypt any "classified" files on the ship against exactly what Gaetanna is trying. He would have taken 20, so the DC should be a 30, or 32 if Mel and Cnosos helped out.  He wouldn't have wasted the time on anything not important or secret.
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 17, 2009)

Gaetanna laughed. _"You're serious?  I'm not pretty enough for you?  Either your lying, or you have impossibly high standards of beauty, or your sense of aesthetics are so skewed that a vat of raw sewage turns you on.   I'm pretty sure that if we had a competition, I could easily score more free drinks at any bar or club during the course of one night then you could in one weekend."_

Gaetanna then threw a seductively mischievous glance at Peirce. _"You wouldn't need to ask for oil... I have plenty of lotion in my bag."_


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 17, 2009)

Mel opens her mouth to retort to Pierce...then looks at Gaetanna, a bit surprised. For a second her eyes dart from Pierce to Gaetanna, then back, then she gets up out of the seat. 

"Welp, that calls my bluff. Okay kids, have fun with the lotion and whatever. I'll be in the galley if there's an emergency or something. Just mop up when you're done."

With that she starts to leave, but has to pause since Pierce is taking up the doorway.

"Scooch over a bit, big guy."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 17, 2009)

She glanced at Mel, then to Pierce's grinning face and began to laugh hysterically. _"You do realize I'm not allowed to 'fraternize' with co-workers...  so I unfortunately can't um.... wrestle with you."_  She made air quotes when stating the world wrestle. _ "Besides, even if I was allowed to, this ship isn't built for comfort." _


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

"Fraternization? You've obviously never been on a ship of this sort," says Damon, not looking up from the console where he is working. "The rules don't mean nothin' out here in the Black."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 17, 2009)

Pierce stands solid in the doorway, smiling down at Melara, "You sure you don't wanna wait for her to grab that lotion?" He raises a wing and turns his body enough for Mel to squeeze through, grinning.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

"Just watch her jab, Pierce," says Damon. "Mel may be small, but she has good aim."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 17, 2009)

_"Rules may mean nothing but I wouldn't want to be in your shoes if I come home from this mission pregnant." _ She of course wasn't too sure what exactly her father would do, but was certain that he would be disappointed and that what ever he would do would be unpleasant.

Gaetanna glanced at the engine room door, _"So um.. what's with your friend and the engine room? I haven't seen him come out for more then a few minutes."_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 17, 2009)

Damon laughs. "I dodge bullets as a fact of life," he says to Gaetanna. "I'm sure your father can be a force to be reckoned with, but I think we face worse everytime we take the _Greed_ out of her berth." He chuckles again. "As far as Cnosos goes, he gets along with machines better than people. Its best to leave him to his work. "


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 17, 2009)

"Oh! Oh ho! I get it!" Pierce voice raises with excitement as he steps through the doorway finally, his finger wagging joyfully, "When you said wrestle you meant HA! Took me a tic' but aint no thing gets past this head of mine!" He taps the side of his skull, looking genuinely pleased with himself.

He stops smiling and looks at Gaetanna, "You know the ship's gunners have got seats..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 17, 2009)

She glanced at Damon, _"There are things in this universe that are far more damaging then bullets, and I'm not talking about a black holes, or super novas..."_

She laughed at Pierce's comment then teasingly added, _"Unfortunately, you have to catch me when I'm in the mood, which was about ten seconds ago, so unless Cnosos is working on a time machine..."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 18, 2009)

*"Enough is to say that I'm working, which is more that I can say about our hormone-filled crew members." *Cnosos voice hears in the speakers.*  "So why don't you get yourselves useful? Pierce, come to the engines room, I need your raw power with some heavy equipment. Lady who's name I wont remember, shut your mouth for a couple of minutes. If you can't do anything useful, at least don't get in the middle. Cnosos out" *he finishes. His stoic voice tone doesn't seem neither angry or joking, no happy or irate.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 18, 2009)

"Welcome aboard the Greed," Mel says with a chuckle to Pierce...and even Gaetanna gets a feeling like she's included in that comment. She slips out the now unblocked doorway and heads down to the galley for a bite to eat.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

"Indeed," echoes Damon, still playing with the computer.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 21, 2009)

"Pah!" Pierce scoffs dismissively as he exits the room a few moments after Mel, heading toward the engine room to help Cnosos. So far there had been little excitement aboard the _Greed_, and when he stopped to think about it, Pierce honestly had no idea what they were doing up here, where they were going. But then again Damon and Mel didn't invite him aboard to help with the thinking.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

Damon glances at Gaetanna, and offers her a wry smile. "If you keep scaring off the rest of the crew, you're going to have to cross-train in all of their areas of expertise."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 21, 2009)

_"They're just find another reason to say I'm getting in the way."_   She sighed.  _" I can't wait till we get into port, because at least there I would be of some service."_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 21, 2009)

"Just give it time," says Damon.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 22, 2009)

Solly wanders onto the bridge, whistling _Lillibulero_ as is his habit. Since leaving Unity he has whiled away the time lying on his bunk reading, playing cards with the rest of the crew (or Solitaire if the no opponents are available), and steadily working through the stock of ersatz coffee, "attempting to acquire the taste" as he puts it. He has a mug of it in hand now.

"So, Cap'n", he says to Damon. "Granted I probably don't need to know as ship's doctor, but mind telling me where we're going?  Steve said something about a cargo for Jap One, and some wierd stuff about viruses and a lemon tree - I didn't really get that part."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 22, 2009)

_"You guys have a lemon tree?" _ Gaetanna turned to the nearest long term crew member. _"I hope you all set up UV lighting and hydroponics for it since it would be depressing to see such a valuable commodity die of improper care."_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 22, 2009)

Damon shrugs. "Indeed, we do have a lemon tree...Cnosos set up something, making noise about lighting and proper water, soil and fertilization, but you'd have to ask him. I can't say I am much of a green thumb, and don't know the first thing about growing trees. You are more than welcome to take a look." Turning his head to regard Solly, he smiles. "We are headed to Jap One to drop off some steel. From there...well, we will just have to see what choices we have open to us."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2009)

*"Lift that" *Cnosos says to the hulk, pointing at a big apparatus, with all sort of lights. *"Leave it there and now take those."* says the greek man, rubbing his hands with a piece of greasy cloth. He points at some fat sets of wire with heavy metal joints. *"But put those gloves on first, I don't want a Christmas tree before time."* the technician says with a chuckle. After Pierce is done with pluging the wires to the apparatus, Cnosos approaches to a console and types a few commands in the keyboard. 
The devices starts working and shaking, with even more lights flashing, and a screeching sound. The bald man kneels next to the working machine and performs some adjustments with his tool until the screeching dies out. 
*"Great. Unplug it and put it where it was Pierce." *says Cnosos, cleaning his hands, as usual, as he turns the thing off from his console.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 22, 2009)

"What the..." Pierce doesn't lift the last of the equipment quite yet, instead he stands there, a bit of sweat on his brow from the heat of the machines and the effort of exertion. "You didn't just call me in here to lift the same thing again and again did you? Or was there a purpose?"

He asks the last as he unplugs the big apparatus and gets in position to lift with his legs, not with his back.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 22, 2009)

*"Basically yes, I needed to plug it here, and then place it again in its proper place, where it will stay, now that I have calibrated it." *Cnosos states, a bit distracted staring at his console. *"But worry not, as soon as you put it back you are free to rampage the ship for sex."
* the technician says with his typical short introverted laughs
OOC: The gamers, great stuff! HA!


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 22, 2009)

Finished hoisting the equipment in place, Pierce removes his electrical gloves and tosses them somewhere close-by where he picked them up, "Bah, I'd have better luck if I was..." He paused, obviously not sure where he was going with this train of thought, "If I...umm...Whatever."

He shakes his head at Cnosos as if it was the mechanic's fault Pierce couldn't come up with the witty phrase he'd been hoping for. Then he turns and leaves.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2009)

*...Three days later...
Hyperspace, pass the Unity Waystation*

Gaetanna notices there is something well encrypted in the database. Definately too well for her to crack, but after poking around now and then she does find something interesting. A video record just as the ship is about to enter hyperspace. A strange circular ship phases out of somekind of cloaking, floats there for a moment and then phases out again. Gaetanna has never seen anything like it. It looks like the ship's hull is made from mercury or similar material, having a liquid appearance and rippling distortion on the surface. Just as she is about to try to crack the encryption again, just for amusement though she now knows she can't, she hears a voice through her hud's speaker. "You know you shouldn't be poking around?" The voice has a mechanic distortion to it.

Meanwhile, Cnosos has managed to upgrade the engine's coolant system. He had hoped he would have gotten further with the process, but it was actually a hard job. After giving the schematics for a droid chassis and telling he'd appreciate a body to walk around, the android had kept quite silent. It is as if it had found something else to occupy it's mind.

Solly has taken the time to read the manual of the cryounits and is fairly certain they are safe to use. They are of a really good design and it only takes minutes to freeze and thaw people. Having been attached to the ship's computer you can easily program an automated thawing process on certain conditions. Looking through the logs indicates that they are already programmed to thaw the crew incase anything out of ordinary hyperspace travel and jump-sequence happens.

The boredom starts to settle with the crew and it's still a couple of weeks to the Jap 1. Mel and Solly are used to the lonelyness of the space but Damon and Pierce are seriously starting to consider the cryosleep to pass their time. Cnosos is so occupied with his tinkering that he barely notices the time passing or even the other crewmembers and Gaetanna is too excited for actually having found something to be bored right now.

[sblock=OOC]You have made a jump to normal space and back to hyperspace at the station you encountered last time. The station is now manned with Unity Marines and undergoing repairs.

Cnosos made 1 success with the upgrading, leaving 2 more to be achieved.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 23, 2009)

Gaetanna's eyes lit up as she heard the voice in her HUD's earpiece.  She quickly glanced around the lounge concluded that the message was private since none of her companions seemed to be giving off any signs of acknowledgment.   Grinning she switched her card computer to keyboard mode and synched it to her HUD and began to type.

Hello, who ever you are.  I'm Gaetanna.  I know you aren't Cnosis (since you don't sound bored or lifeless), so don't try to fool me.  Tell me, who or what are you and why shouldn't I 'poke around'?  Don't I, as the newest member of this crew, deserve to know of you?  Or are you just another dark secret that the crew is content on hiding?  But then, if you are what the crew is hiding, then why did you contact me?  More importantly, do know why they don't want me to know of your existance?


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 23, 2009)

The voice speaks in Dah with a nonhuman accent so it is quite clear it's none of the crew. Oh, I'm just a harmless piece of malicious software that your ship has picked up. Don't mind me. The voice speaks to Gaetanna. Now why are you trying to open those sensor logs? Well the better question is, why are those even encrypted. Maybe the others do not trust you. Is there a reason for that? You're not very good with computers by the way. Why do you even try? I have been following your attempts the whole time. Very stubborn of you.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 23, 2009)

A bit irated by his overall lack of success, Cnosos decides to take his time to solve those schematics. 

Taking 20 twice.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 23, 2009)

She continued to type on her computer card.

If you are malicious, then does the crew know of your existence?  If so, why didn't they purged you from the system while they were at port?

Well, duh! Of course they don't trust me!  I'm a person they never met before our initial meeting since I'm not one of those spacer kids that hands out at the Black Hole.  In top of that I was also placed onto this crew by their employer who may or may not have some ulterior motive.  As a result they might look at me as being a reminder that they have no  freedom to act or go where ever they please. 

I was trying to check the sensor logs since I was bored and because I wasn't really paying attention to what was said during my briefing.  So I figured, what harm would come if I checked out the data for myself. Also, I know I'm not good at computers, but unlike most pieces of software like yourself, I could theoretically crack those files open given enough practice and time, since I'm capable of learning from my mistakes.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, I can learn. I am a sentient being myself, just residing inside your system. And they know I am here. At least that engineer of yours does. He plugged me in afterall. I am just getting bored. I gave him some schematics and now he has been occupied with them since we left. He is not entertaining anymore, but your attempts to open the logs have been. Maybe if he builds me a body I can at least move around. The droid is being chatty as usual, though Gaetanna wouldn't know that yet.

Cnosos starts really consentrating on the work, taking his time to make it right.
[sblock=OOC]I need one more Knowledge Tech check from you Voda. It will determine how well you understood the advanced tech you were building and as such how efficient your upgrades were. I can roll it for you or you can use IC as usual.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 24, 2009)

_Ha!  I knew they were hiding something from me!_ Gaetanna glanced across the lounge and grinned impishly as she began her reply.

Cnosis was entertaining?  You sure?  He doesn't seem to be the entertaining type.  You know, what would be real entertaining?  If you started to play with the intercom system.. like if you piped in some music while flickering on and off the lights.  I'd bet you would get a kick out of everyone's response.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2009)

"I thought about that. But decided it would not..." The droid stops for a moment and then continues. "Now that is interesting."

The intercomm of the ship crackles and the droid's metallic voice can be heard through the whole ship, getting a jump out of everyone and especially Solly who was unaware of it's existence. "Hey there everyone! Captain Sir, you should probably get to the bridge. Your sensors are going wild." There is a certain sarcasm in the voice as it calls Damon captain.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 24, 2009)

Acting surprised, since she half expected something to happen, Gaetanna stood up wide eyed. _"An AI!?!?!  You installed an AI and did not notify Angel Industries!??! Give me one reason why I shouldn't report this!"_  Gaetanna knew that sometimes the best way to gain favors is to force them from someone.



*Since she was hoping he would do something.  Just in case it's needed,  Bluff +8 (+11 vs guys)


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Hmm. AIs are quite common among ships. Even yours does have one, it just is not turned on. I suppose Gaetanna is right in that if you had turned it on, it would have called for report... Though her threat of reporting it means closer to nothing as it is not really a big deal .[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]I'm figuring that since Gaetanna spent days/weeks fiddling with the ships systems she would know that this "AI" isn't the ship's pre-installed AI, especially considering that Angel Industries would have made a detailed survey of the Gold Greed before they initially loaned it out to the group (and that she would theoretically have had access to that information (if Grandpa Vincent actually wanted to to learn something about business while on this voyage).  Also, considering this ship is on a company funded expedition, there most likely would be a company policy in effect dealing with unwarranted/reported modifications which could negate any insurance claims or reimbursement that the crew may receive as compensation for them fixing any damage that may have resulted from ship on ship combat or general wear and tear.
*cough* Knowledge: Business +7
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2009)

_In the galley, the mighty galley, the pilot drinks tonight..._

Melara nodded along to the persistent _weem-a-wep_ droning in her head as she nursed a thermos of the ship's coffee...which she'd actually gotten a taste for...and made up inane verses, one after another. It wasn't her usual thing, but once that damn song got in, all you could do was go with it until it let you go.

Then that voice came over the intercom, announcing trouble with the sensors. Who the hell was _that?_

Hideously, as she screwed the cap on her coffee and started towards the bridge at a run, in the back of her head was, _On the Gold Greed, the mighty Gold Greed, the sensors running wild....oh oooooooooooooooooooooo..._

She heard Gaetanna screeching something about reporting whatsit as she passed the lounge, but didn't spare her a second thought. She was Damon's problem, not hers. Not yet anyway.

Mel burst into the bridge and tucked herself into the pilot's seat, then began checking the systems, starting with the sensors.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2009)

Working on the final details, Cnosos raises his head from his workbench, hearing the voice of the droid. He leaves his things on the workbench, and hasty advances to the bridge. He finds a hysteric Gaetanna demanding anwers. He stares at her for a moment, when Dorb sprouts out from his hiding spot behind Cnosos. *"Why should you report the AI of the ship?" *he asks simply. Then he stares to the speakers.* "Were you trying to aboid boredom or is there something wrong with the sensors? Of course... something wrong that you didn't provoke."* he asks to Chatty, so he has named it. At least in his mind.

OOC: Roll the knowledge check, Cnosos has a +10.


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 24, 2009)

"Finally. Something," Pierce mutters under his breath as he gets up from the seat of the gunner he was sleeping in. He climbs up the ladder double time to see what was going on, to - investigate. Although Pierce is pretty sure, at least hoping, that whatever is happening is pretty straight forward and easy to figure out, because solving things was never his strong suit, unless the solution involved a punch to the face. Or a bullet to the stomach. Or a knife in the chest. Or a boot to the throat. Or...

He climbs up the hatch at the back of the bridge, and announces before his entire body is out yet, "We get to shoot something right? And whose voice woke me? Doctor Sally, right?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Jul 24, 2009)

Solly seems nonchalant about all the fuss as he ducks his head to get through the door.

"Why would _I_ be worrying about the sensors?" he asks, one eyebrow cocked. He ignores the mangling of his name.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 24, 2009)

Damon rushes through the ship to the bridge, quickly taking a seat in front of the console and typing in a series of commands, pulling up the sensor displays.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 24, 2009)

_"Well for one thing, as part of my duty, I have searched and cataloged, the ship's manifest, and even noted that much of it was encrypted as an attempt to keep it classified (which suggests that you might be transporting contraband. No where in the non classified section does it even mention a non standard AI.  For you information, that AI's accent is non standard, so if you did modify the ship's AI or purchased a new/used model it should have been recorded since it's actions might make your captain liable for anything that happens during this mission especially if the AI neglected it's pre-programmed duties, or participated in malicious behavior that could place this ship, it's cargo, and crew in unwarranted danger.

So, let me ask you, do you want to be tried as Pirates if your ship's AI changed the sensor output so that one of Unity's freighters registered as being a hostile Thomaar warship? I think not!_"


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 24, 2009)

Pierce's head hurt just trying to understand the ramifications or half of the words Gaetanna was saying, but he clearly identified her accusatory tone and finger wagging as threatening. And an outsider, and a suit to boot, albeit a pretty outsider and suit, was never a good thing when it starts threatening his friends and this ship.

"If you want I can throw her in the airlock. I'll take a stab or two if she's got a knife on her." If they were wondering if he was joking or not, they just needed to look at his face to see the absence of anything joyful and wholesome.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2009)

*"I'm quite sure Chatty won't do that. He is free willed, and quite intelligent. Even more than me, and I can say that I'm the smartest person here. If we are blown in pieces, he will be destroyed as well, and I don't think he wants that. Am I wrong Chatty?"* Cnosos replies, raising his eyebrows, and waiting for Chatty's intervention. Until now, he had kept him hidden, but apparently, Chatty didn't want to hide any more. Cnosos looked at Pierce for a moment, as wanting to say "Be my guest." but he refrained, for now. After all, the girl's attempts to unmask an unexisten complot against her were quite fun.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 24, 2009)

She smirked at Peirce. _ "If you do that I'd hope my ghost would stick around long enough for me to see the expression on Steve's face when he discovered that you murdered one of Vincent Angel's children. "_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 24, 2009)

Cnosos raises his left eyebrow *"So that's why you are really here. Taking care of the family business? Or just a cast away with 'power nostalgia'? If you think Mr Angel cares about you, why would he put you into a ship of which the company has no registry, no real information. Besides this is going to be a really long trip, we are going to the other part of the galaxy, and lets be plainly honest, our chances of surviving the journey are not as high as you might have think. If you are to be angry about something mistress Angel, be angry about something important, not just a droid's intellect. It seems to me that you have plenty of strongest motives."*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 25, 2009)

That was the last thing Gaetanna wanted to hear and she soon found herself crumpling into a small ball against the ship's cold metalic wall.  _"It's not fair..." She whimpered, "I was his favorite... why wouuld he shoot me off into space knowing that I may never return... he could have picked anyone... why me?  It's not fair."  _


----------



## Rhun (Jul 25, 2009)

"Life is not fair," says Damon, still working the sensor console to figure out what is going on. [colo=rperu]"Now everyone stop fighting for a moment, and let's figure out what is going on here."[/color]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 28, 2009)

Guiltily, _"If nothing's nothing's actually on the sensors... all this is happening cause I challenged 'Mr. Chatty' to do something exciting."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jul 29, 2009)

*"As Damon stated, life is not fair. Perhaps your... father? didn't meant to send you into oblivion, he might be as uninformed as you about the perils of space travel in ships like this one, or about the real life out here. Perhaps he knew, and sent you here to die. I don't know and ,frankly, I don't care, nor should you. The fact is that you are here with us, in the same space bottle, so maybe you could try to be more friendly and respectful instead of spoiled and immature. That way we'll be more respectful and treat you more maturely. I think that's way better than try to access private information and spy us for the person that put you in here, whatever reasons he might had. Personally I think you'll do yourself a great service." *The insightful Cnosos says to the woman in front of him. His face didn't show concern, nor anger for the uncovering of his liiiiittle mistake with the droid, his face actually showed nothing. As usual.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 29, 2009)

Melara sat stock still, shoulders stiffened in shock.

_His daughter! No wonder she's so loaded._

The implications made her head spin. She wasn't sure where it was all going yet, but she thought...what if you needed someone loyal, but expendable? If Gaetanna was the black sheep she sounded like, she'd fit the bill perfectly.

That meant Angel knew something. Maybe about this android brain, or the zombie virus, or...something. Something had caught his attention enough to send an envoy. Now she just had to figure out what it was before Gaetanna did.

With effort she kept her mouth shut and refocused on the sensors.


----------



## Blackrat (Jul 29, 2009)

"It is not my doing." The droid proclaims through the intercom. Damon and Mel pull up the sensor display and true enough, "Wild" is the best way to describe it.

Hyperspace is one big anomaly in itself but this kind of gravitational field is extremely unlikely. It seems to extend out of your sensor range and the whole area is full of extreme gravitational forces and electromagnetic storms. The "black lightnings", as it is the only way to describe them, have an energy reading powerful enough to burn through your ship. Soon enough you are within the reaches of the gravitational pull that tries to rip your ship out of beacon-path.

And worse yet, in order to continue on your way, there is no avoiding it. You need to fly through the skirt of the field or risk getting lost from the beacon...

[sblock=OOC]Just so we are on a same page all, and so that I can link to tvropes, I thought to make it clear that this a Negative Space Wedgie [/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 29, 2009)

Gaetanna sighed at the conclusion of her being dressed down.  Without saying a word, she quickly moved to the nearest unoccupied seat and sat down full aware that there was nothing she could say or do which would improve the situation.


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

Damon takes his eye of the nav display long enough to look at their pilot. "Mel, can you handle this? I'll do what I can to help." 

*Piloting +8 to Aid Another and help Mel if she thinks she can handle this.*


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 30, 2009)

Mel scratched her cheek as the anomaly loomed large.

"That's a big wedgie," she commented. "Not much we can do about it though. Would you rather take the chance of getting torn apart by that thing, or of getting off the beacons, and starving to death lost in hyperspace for all time? I have no idea which is riskier, so it's basically whichever you feel like ordering."


----------



## Rhun (Jul 30, 2009)

"What the hell?" mutters Damon, strapping himself into his seat. "I'm trusting you, Mel. Do it!" He looks back at the others. "Strap yourselves in...its like to be a bumpy ride."


----------



## ethandrew (Jul 30, 2009)

"Oh god," Pierce said, looking for the nearest available seat to strap in. He hadn't really forayed into space adventures yet, stuck on Unity for his life, so most of the happenings so far were new to the man. And although he'd never admit to being actually scared or afraid, certain things like being torn apart by a big wedgie did instill a certain sense of nervousness.


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 31, 2009)

"Couldn't have said it better myself," Mel mutters as she reaches over to flick a series of switches that then glow ominously red. 

"Cnosos, two things. One, *safeties are off, so get your butt strapped into something in five seconds or less. Two, I need you to put everything we've got into the engines. Life support too. If this doesn't work, we're probably dead anyway, and if it does we'll be through it before we can suffocate."

"Gaetanna, if you don't want to be a crimson stain on the wall, get into a chair and strap every last point of the harness. That goes for anyone who hasn't got the point yet too. Strap in. I'm not kidding."

She takes a deep breath then and closes her eyes, one hand resting loosely on the control yoke, the other on the throttle slider. Seconds tick past as she waits for people to get ready. The ship shudders as it starts to slide into the gravitational effect, and shear off away from the beacon path.

Mel opens her eyes and slammed the throttle forward.

Several things happened at once. A titanic roar thundered through the Gold Greed's spaceframe, seeming to shake the very _soul_ of the occupants. As this happened, everyone and everything aboard the ship suddenly weighed several times as much as usual, but that weight was pulling them not to the floor...but to the back wall. And finally, the ship shot forward like a proverbial flying rodent escaping from a mythological plane of punishment, swerving back onto the beacon path and diving straight into the heart of the maelstrom!

(The dreaded Pilot roll gets 31!! That's a 19, ladies and gentlemen!)
Roll Lookup

* _Engine safeties are automatic software controls embedded into every ship's fly-by-wire operating system. They interact with throttle adjustments, softening accelerations to levels safe for humanoid occupants, and for the physical structure of the spacecraft. Most engines of even human design are capable of accelerations that far exceed those safe levels, at least for periods of time. Flying with safeties off is considered foolhardy, even for experienced pilots, since anyone can make a misjudgement, or accidentally apply more force than needed in the heat of the moment. However, with the safeties off, a spacecraft can achieve performance it would normally not be permitted by the software...though there's no guarantee it will survive it.

_


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jul 31, 2009)

_"I was sitting down..."_ Gaetanna strapped herself in her seat then is sent spinning as it pivoted with the ship's movement.  "_Ugh! Where's the possition lock on this thing.. I think I'm going to be sick..."_


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2009)

Shayuri;4877686[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/roller/view/2189924/ said:
			
		

> Roll Lookup[/url]




*OOC: A 33 actually, with Damon's aid another. Probably won't matter much, but hey...let's take it anyway. [/]b*


----------



## Rhun (Jul 31, 2009)

Damon's eyes remain glued on the sensor displays as he tries to feed all the necessary information to Mel to help her pilot through the hyperspace wedgie.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 3, 2009)

Cnosos had just sat back and straped himself to the seat after driving all energy sources to the engines and turning safety off. The tremendous force of the short fly let him wordless. 
*"..."

"I'll plug safety on when you want."*


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 3, 2009)

Solly had watched with mild interest, without comment, as the others had not only revealed the presence of a sophisticated AI on board, but has systematically demolished Gaetanna's self-confidence. Interesting people. 

And now this, plunging headlong into a super-charged hyperspace anomaly. _This is one situation you can't talk your way out of, Gancz_, he told himself, hands clenched on the arm-rests of his acceleration couch so hard it the impression might be there forever. He tries to whistle Lillabulero, finds his mouth is too dry, tries to hum it instead but all he manages is:

"Eep!"


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 4, 2009)

The inertial push towards the backwall was too much for the ancient dampeners on your ship but it soon subsided as the gravitic forces on the anomaly started pulling on you. First to the right, then up, then to three different directions at once, feeling like it was trying to rip you apart and it continued like that the whole 10 minutes it took to navigate through the storm. Luckily Mel managed to avoid the strongest vortexes and keep the ship on the beacon eventhough the anomaly tried hard to pull you out of course. Three times a charged shock almost hit the Greed but with fast reflexes and Damon's aid Mel managed to dodge them.

As you near the outer edge of the anomaly, Damon picks a signal on the sensors. There's another ship that has cleared the storm. It seems to have been hit by an energyblast, probably one of the storm's "lightnings" and is slowly drifting out of the beacon range.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 4, 2009)

Exausted from the ship's buckling, Gaetanna sunk in her seat. _ "Is it safe to unbuckle yet?"_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 4, 2009)

"Not quite yet," mutters Damon, his hands working the console. He directs the ship's sensors to scan the other vessel, looking for life signs and the overall condition of the other ship. "Mel, can you bring us in closer to that ship?"

*Computer +10 as needed. 

Also, does our ship have grapples or tractor beam or anything?*


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 4, 2009)

Pierce unlatches his protective belts and straps. He stands, keeping a hand on the seat to support himself in case something crazy happened. "I'm going to the guns, just in case. Yell when you want me to fire, Damon," he makes for the ladder that will lead him to one of the ship's guns.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 5, 2009)

"_Maybe we should also try hailing them..."_Gaetanna quickly tried to link her HUD to the ship's external comm system.

*Computers +3*

_"Hello? Is anyone there?"_

[sblock=OOC]I'm figuring that Gaetanna needs to roll since she only been a ship's passenger, and not a member of it's crew, so her finding the right hailing frequency would be hit and miss.[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 5, 2009)

Melara wiped some sweat off her forehead and leaned back in the pilot's seat, taking a second to force her fingers to unclench from the control yoke. Damon's question gets her attention though, and she gives him an irritated look.

"Are you kidding? I just flew us through...of course I can bring us in closer."

The buzz of her accomplishment now thoroughly harshed, Mel flicks the engine safeties back on and jockeys the Gold Greed towards the disabled ship, muttering under her breath.

Not even a 'thank you,' or a 'nice job.' Some days it just didn't pay to get in the chair.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 5, 2009)

Mel takes the Greed closer to the disabled ship which gives Damon a better sensor reading, making it possible for him to recognice the ship as a Syrran, Impaler-class cruiser. Greed's sensors are not good enough to detect lifesigns but Damon can determine that most of the ship's systems are failing, including lifesupport. From the scorchmarks across the hull it is obvious that a huge energy blast has gone through the ship, frying it's engines and other systems.

Gaetanna fails to establish contact, but she's not sure if that's because she's unfamiliar with the comm-system or because no-one is answering.

*







OOC:


Rhun, yeah Greed has grapplers. Technically, as the Syrran ship is unable to fight back, it is simply a matter of engaging them and you can take the ship on tow if you wish.













OOC:







*







*OOC:*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 5, 2009)

_"I'm not getting any responce from that ship...  could someone check to see if I'm actually sending them a message?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2009)

*"Yes, let me see...."* Cnosos says as he unstraps himself and gets to Gaetanna terminal to check the message 

*Computer use: +9*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

"She's dead in space," says Damon. "Our sensors don't have enough resolution for me to tell if anyone is still alive over there, but all of her primary systems are failing..." He ponders the situation for several moments. "Might be some valuable salvage for us, though."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 5, 2009)

Stopping at the ladder, Pierce looks out the window at the disabled ship, his hands gripping the cold metal leading to the guns. In his head he was silently cursing a missed opportunity to blow things up, but boarding and salvaging a ship was always fun too, or so he imagined.

"What if there are survivors? They won't much like us taking their stuff," the gruff man states as he hocks up phlegm in his throat and considers spitting it before he swallows.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

"Well, then we save them..." says Damon. He grins. "Of course, in that case, we will have to charge a modest towing fee."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 5, 2009)

_"Thanks... um..  Cnosis.."_  Gaetanna observed cnosis's actions then got an idea.  _"Just wondering, since my HUD is capable of syncing with the Greed's systems and with satalite relays..  Would it be possible to sync with that ship from here?"_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 5, 2009)

"If we had their command codes or could hack their system, maybe," answers Damon, still watching the sensor display as Mel brings the _Greed_ closer to the cruiser. "But doubtful. Military ships have exceptionally complex safeguards against that sort of thing."


*Computer +10 to know if what Gaetanna is suggesting is even reasonable feasible with our level of skill.*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 5, 2009)

*"It's Cnosos if you please. And it's probable, but it would depend much on the damages the ship has suffered in the storm, and the interference the storm is generating right now. I think the only way to know for sure is trying"* the man says, glancing to the woman, and then back to the panel .


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 6, 2009)

Cnosos helps Gaetanna in establishing contact with the Syrran ship's computer but there is no response whatsoever. It is quite apparent that the main computer is offline, probably due to the extensive damage the ship has sustained.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 6, 2009)

_"Damn, their main computer is offline!  That kills that idea.."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 6, 2009)

Solly shifts weakly in his chair, untensing muscles one by one.

"Could be wounded on board," he says. "I guess I should be one of the one's to go on board." He glances around at the others. "After Pierce has made it safe, of course," he adds, with a smile.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

"I guess we should check it out." Damon tries to get a read on the other ship's airlocks. "Let's make sure their airlocks are still functional."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 6, 2009)

The airlocks seem to be intact and the adjustable seals that are standard on most species' ships make it possible for you to latch on. You can't be sure if the airlock will function and open, nor if the other ship actually has air anymore, but at least you can make contact and try.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

"Mel, it looks like the airlocks are still functional. Bring us in for docking." Damon glances at the others. "After our last outing, I've come to expect the unexpected. So make sure you are armed when we board. Hopefully, that ship still has atmo left."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2009)

*"I'll board, if there's any pieces of salvageable equipment I'll be able to recognize it. Last time I'm damn sure you missed a bunch of staff while I was here. That said, Chatty, are you still with us? I need you to print me those droid schematics. I'll be working on that when we are back."* the technician says, before heading to the weapon rack.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

Damon smiles at Cnosos' words. "Just be alert, then. I've known you to spend hours pondering a piece of technology, completely oblivious to what is going on around you."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2009)

"Finally," Pierce mutters. He moves his body and turns to gather some belongings from the cabin. He returns in a moment with a couple guns and a rather long and wicked looking knife.

He looks at all in the room with an unsettling smile, "Do we have an airsuit I should wear?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 6, 2009)

Cnosos pats Pierce on the back glancing at Damon *"What's he here for, if not for smashing anything that comes too near? Let's get those airsuits." *


----------



## Rhun (Aug 6, 2009)

"Once we dock, we should be able to tell if the other ship has atmo from the airlock. If the pressure won't equalize, we know we'll have to wear airsuits."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 6, 2009)

Licking his whetstone and slowly scraping the already dangerously sharp blade across the rough surface, Pierce leans back against the wall, "So what're we waiting for?" Another long scrape. "The sooner we get in and out the sooner we can get away from this storm and get paid, right?" Another long scrape.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 6, 2009)

_"I guess I'll stay here and help monitor stuff.."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 7, 2009)

*"Let's do it then, I can't wait to see the precious things we can scavenge. I should have been a space scavenger instead of a ship's technician.... Wait... Those two things are basically the same." *Cnosos says, chuckling to himself.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

Solly shifts to get himself into an airsuit. 

"The Syrrans have a very similar physiology to humans, so if there _is_ atmosphere, we won't have a problem," he explains. "But for my tastes we're still too close to that... wedgie thing to risk a hull breach." He shrugs, turning the gesture into a move to hoik up the airsuit. "You may adjust this opinion according to your own levels of testosterone poisoning, of course," he adds, looking at no-one in particular.

Completing the suiting-up process, he glances at Cnosos. "Y'know, the Syrrans are a bit more advanced than us. Could be interesting..."


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 7, 2009)

Mel easily attaches the Greed to the other ship as the guys prepare in the airlock. As the seals tighten Damon taps to the airlock computer and runs diagnostic of the other ship's athmosphere.

It seems the air in the Syrran ship is saturated with toxic gases, probably something caused by the damage. It seems Solly was right in donning the spacesuit...

[sblock=OOC]Props for Dr. Simon! Someone has read the race descriptions in the RG .[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 7, 2009)

*"Indeed my dear doctor, indeed" *replies Cnosos. Once the airlock is opened, he'll let Pierce lead *"Let's see what we can find"*


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 7, 2009)

Mel watches the team suit up and says, "I'll stay here, I guess and keep the engines hot, just in case." She doesn't sound happy to be left behind...more resigned. "You guys be careful in there."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 7, 2009)

Gaetanna scratched her head, unsure of what she could do.  After a moment passed, she decided that she should at least attempt to try to patch herself into the Syrran ship's backup systems.

*Computer use +3*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

Damon suits up, and gathers his weapons and gear. He didn't expect anything to remain alive over there, but he had been surprised before. Before opening the airlock, he tests the com unit, making sure that the others can all hear him.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 7, 2009)

"I got you Damon," Pierce turns his body to face the other three coming along. "If it comes to it and they're wearing airsuits too, just slice into them. That'll open the suit to the gas or whatever it is."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 7, 2009)

"Are we really expecting anything hostile?" asks Solly with a frown. "I mean, they're floating adrift in hyperspace, in a ship full of poisonous gas. I've not heard that the Syarr are particularly hostile to humans, so if there are any survivors surely they'll be rushing to thank us, not kill us?"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

Damon twirls his tactical knife in hand, and then sheaths it. "I'll cut 'em," he says. He ensures his guns are fully loaded. "Or blast 'em. Either way." He shrugs and smiles, and turns to Solly. "And no, I'm not expecting hostiles. But it is best to be prepared. I've seen some damn funny things happen out here in the black."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 7, 2009)

"Less mouths to feed, Doc." Pierce appears ready, facing the airlock door, waiting for the depressurization or whatever kept them from not getting their eyeballs squeezed out of their sockets.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 7, 2009)

"Piece, you've got point," says Damon, triggering the airlock mechanism. "I'll cover you. Cnosos and Solly, bring up the rear."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 7, 2009)

*"We'll follow your lead."* states the greek man. He turns to Solly as the airlock opens *"It's not the survivors that worry us. I'll tell you the story once we're back."*


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 7, 2009)

Squeezing his frame through the door as it opens, Pierce takes his first step into the now open airlock, he half expects an ambush at any moment. He knows nothing of these Syarr folk, except that they probably bleed and if he pulled hard enough he's sure their limbs pop off just the same. All things considered, for his first time boarding a potentially hostile vessel, the man is quite calm.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2009)

The airlock hisses open to reveal a small locker room. Lying on the ground is three Syrran crewmembers, all in spacesuits that they have tried to hastily don, but they were too slow and lost consciousness before they could finish.

Now that you are onboard, Cnosos gets a better reading on the gas and determines that it is engine coolant vapors. Their coolant system must have ruptured. If you can find the engine room and seal the rupture, you could probably filter the air inside the ship. Since there is still air, it is obvious that the hull is intact.

Mel checks the latching of the grapplers and is fairly certain that they could take the stress of towing the bigger ship. She corrects the position to keep the ships still on beacon.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2009)

*"To the engines room, quickly."* Cnosos says. *"Mel, Gaetanna, try to get us a map of the ship" *the man says. 

OOC: Is there a chance of Cnosos knowing where the engines room might be? If Syrrans are human-like then it should be at the rear.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

"Wait, what story?" asks Solly nervously as the airlock cycles. But before Cnosos can answer, they are into the Syrran ship.

"Oh..."

Solly bends to examine the Syrrans to see if they are still alive. 

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Taking 10 with Treat Injury check if I may, should be enough to tell if thye are dead or alive. Does d20 Future have any penalties for cross-species medicine?
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 10, 2009)

Solly kneels down on the crewmember who looks exactly like a pointy eared human with a very slight blueish tint to her skin. Checking for lifesigns it is obvious that this one is still alive, barely, but alive nonetheless. She is breathing very shallow and you are quite sure the vapors will soon kill her unless you can get clear air to her lungs. You could try suiting them up to their spacesuits as they seem to have air-tanks attached. Frantically checking the two others (another female and a male) you notice that they are in similar condition.

[sblock=OOC]Voda, yeah, looking from the back would be the logical place to find the engineroom.

Simon, no, there's no general penalty. Only when performing surgery on alien species you get penalty without a certain feat. But other uses of treat injury works normal. Coincidentally, the Syrran are extremely similar to humans. So much that some scientists of both species are speculating a shared genetic background, though since both homeworlds are lost it is hard to determine exatly how this is possible.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 10, 2009)

"They're still alive," says Solly. "Help me get them into their suits, we can still save them." He begins to do so with the Syrran currently in front of him, trusting to the others to help.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 10, 2009)

Damon kneels down to help Solly seal the suits on the three Syrrans that are in the locker room.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 10, 2009)

"Piss. Instead of stabbin' I'm savin'." Pierce sheathes his blade and kneels down to help, trusting the Doctor and Damon to do a majority of the work. A hero Pierce never was, and worse yet, he hated to share. So three mouths to feed, humbug. Once these blue aliens, blaliens, were settled up snug, Pierce draws out his knife again and looks fit to lead Cnosos to the engine rooms.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 10, 2009)

Seeing his three comrades already helping the crew members out, Cnosos stay out of the way, thinking he'll not be of any help. *"You might want to take them to our ship's airlock..."* he suggests


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 11, 2009)

Gaetanna curses in French as she tries to gain access of the Syrran's system. "_Alright, I'll try.. but this probably would be easier if I was a board their ship.."_

*Access Check: 1d20+3=14* 

"I think I'm in the secondary computer...."

*Using an action Point... 1d6=4 *

*Security Check(?):1d20+7=19*

[sblock="OOC"]
I'm not sure if I made the first hacking check since I'm not hacking the "internet," but instead a vehicle.  

The second roll... well... it is unlikely to have been successful (if I had to evade the computer's security).   If there's no security, then I might have been able to find the ship's schematic.
[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 11, 2009)

As the others suit up the survivors, Cnosos starts his way to the engineering section, using his intuition as a guide. There are some dramatic design differences to human ships but following the power conduits and the emergency lights indicates that the dart-shaped cruiser has it's engineering in the aft as you had expected. On your way there you find a lot of more bodies lying around, slumped while trying to keep the ship together in the hyperspacestorm.

The vapors get thicker as you near your target, and it is quite clear that the crew in these parts must be dead already. Then you hit an open area with a cylindrical tube, almost two meters across, in the middle. (know. tech roll 18) An antimatter reactor. You've read about these but this is the first time that you actually see one. It seems to be offline. Also in the back of the room there is what seems like the engines of this ship. You know the Syrran use more sophisticated technology than humans and a gravimetric engine is something new for you too. Cnosos being more intrigued by the technology he only nominally registers the dozen or so Syrran bodies littering the floor of the room.

Meanwhile. The guys have managed to get the three survivors suited up and they are breathing more easily now. Still unconscious, but Solly is fairly certain they'll live.

Gaetanna has been trying to establish connection with the Syrran computers but she gets no response at all. They seem to be completely offline, and with the Antimatter Reactor being down, it seems that what little power there is in the ship, is not directed to the computers.


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 11, 2009)

"There may be more," says Solly. Without waiting for the others, he continues deeper into the ship, heading in the opposite direction to Cnosos.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2009)

"Pierce, head to engineering and keep an eye on Cnosos," says Damon. "And don't let him blow us up...Solly and I will make our way forward, and see if we can find the bridge. If we can access the ship's systems, we may be able to get the environmental systems back online."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 11, 2009)

*"I'm afraid that won't be possible" *says Cnosos by the intercom. *"Their... wonderful... source of power seems to be offline. I'll check the engines now, they seem fine, although I've never saw a gravimetric engine before... I'll see what I can do with the antimatter reactor... O and there's some other bodies here, a dozen or so. All dead I think."*

//Should I roll a knowledge technology (+10) check and then a repair(+11) check? Or could I take 10 in the first and 20 in the second?


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 11, 2009)

Pierce looks at Damon with a panicked look on his face, "What the f- how do I get to engineering?" Without waiting for an answer Pierce turns and heads in the direction Cnosos did the few minutes before, gun out, knife out.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 11, 2009)

Damon chuckles. "Just follow the power conduits." With that, he moves to catch up with Solly, heading toward the ship's bow.

*Is the cruiser multiple decks, or just a single deck?*


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]The ship is actually multideck and quite a lot of bigger than your ship... About 5 times longer and 60 times heavier... It is a strain for Greed to tow it, but since it isn't fighting back, it can be done...

Ooh, this a nice pic:
[sblock=Syrran Cruiser]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/sblock][/sblock]

Cnosos hits to work trying to locate the leak in the engines and after a short while finds it. There is a way to reroute the coolant through secondary conduits and it isn't a hard thing to do. It seems one of the crew was trying to do just that but ran out of time as she succumbed to the toxic air.

After taking care of that, he turns his attention to the power core. Now that seems more of a challenge...

[sblock=OOC]Voda, yeah, you should roll a repair check.[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 12, 2009)

Pierce seems a bit lost while trying to find the engineering section but after retracing his steps a few times he hears some muttering and following the noice finds Cnosos, lost in thought as he tries to figure out the machinery.

Solly and Damon head through the ship towards where they expect the bridge to be. The further you get from the engineering, the less toxic vapors there are in the air. As you hurry through the corridors you find crewmembers who are still alive but unconscious. They are actually doing a bit better than the ones in the airlock, but unless the environmental controls can be fired up soon, they will perish.

Solly does notice a peculiar thing about the crew however. It seems that about 7/10 of the Syrrans you've found are female...


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 12, 2009)

"Cnosos, if you can get environmental back on line, you're going to have a lot of very grateful ladies here," says Solly over the comlink.

If any of the crew can be quickly zipped into atmosphere suits, he'll do so, otherwise he'll continue on to the bridge, slipping back a little to let Damon take the lead.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 12, 2009)

Melara holds on to the control stick in the Greed, applying gentle thrust to keep the two joined ships from falling back into the storm behind them. She shoots Gaetanna an anticipatory look though.

"These guys are some of the most advanced aliens in known space, you know? There's gotta be some kind of reward for this kind of thing."

Her smile fades as she looks back to the instruments.

"Though...it seems kind of weird that the ship's in such bad shape."


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 12, 2009)

Pierce surveys the slew of bodies strewn about the floor. Leaning down he unceremoniously places the hand of one on the crotch of another. "Ha! Cnosos look!" His smile of amusement fades when it's clear the Greek has no interest in appeasing Pierce's puerile attempts at humor, the man grumbles and sets to work lining up bodies against a wall, seated, backs upright, heads lolled off to the side, one after another. It wasn't the best job to do, but someone probably needed to do it.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 12, 2009)

Damon takes the lead, letting Solly follow along behind. He sweeps the way ahead of them with his gun, making sure that no danger awaits, and moves in the direction of where he best guesses the bridge is.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 12, 2009)

*"Let's not disappoint them, then. I could use some female company, I think we all agree that our own are quite crazy." *Cnosos says by the intercom. He glances at Pierce as he makes fun of the corpses, and rolls his eyes.* "After you are done piling up dead aliens, can you bring me that, that, and those?"* Cnosos asks, pointing at a series of instruments on the work bench. He begins twisting some wires, and plugin some terminals. He then continues using the tools that Pierce gives him, adjusting some pieces and removing others.

Repair: 23


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 12, 2009)

_"Yeah, that is sort of strange, cause if that lightning caused all that damage then wouldn't every electrical system on that ship be fired?  Maybe something else happened.." _ Wanting to answer her own question, Gaetanna decided to start a sensor scan of the ship's hull.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 13, 2009)

Cnosos realises there is no way he could restart the main reactor, but he finds the auxiliary power systems are actually online. It is a small fusion reactor that's designed to give emergency power. Currently all of it's output is diverted to the engines. With some tinkering Cnosos manages to dispense the power to vital systems in a few minutes, bringing the life support, auxiliary computers and thruster control online.

The air recycling hums to life and starts pumping out the toxic vapors, slowly replacing it with clear air.

Damon and Solly try to find the bridge, and after a few missteps, Damon remembers reading somewhere that unlike humans, syrran usually build their command centers to the heart of the ship. That would mean middecks, somewhere near the junctions to the bow. Soon they find the bridge and the bridge officers slumped on their chairs. At about that time Cnosos gets the environmental control running...


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 13, 2009)

"Treat the quiet ones first," says Solly, sounding like he's quoting from a lesson. He looks around at the equally silent aliens. "No, okay. Let's start at the top." Picking a Syrran with the biggest chair and most insignia to start with, Solly begins checking these aliens for signs of life, and doing what he can to help them.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2009)

*"Life support systems online. I don't know how much time we have, but at least this will eliminate all the cooling gases."* Cnosos says by the intercom. He then tries to figure out how much time will the emergency energy will last. 

Knowledge Tech: +10


----------



## Rhun (Aug 13, 2009)

"Good work, Cnosos," says Damon. Then he turns his attention to the nearest console, and attempts to access the ship's computer to check the logs and find out exactly what happened to the Syrran cruiser.

*Computer +10*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

As he works the computer, Damon uses his comm unit to contact the _Greed_. "Mel, Cnosos has managed to get the environmental systems back online. It looks like many of the Syrran's are still alive. I'm trying to access their logs and find out what happened. Standby."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2009)

After gazing at the Syrran ship's hull for who knows how long, Gaetanna glances down at her card computer with a sardonic grin on her face as she turned on her intercom channel..  _"Considering that Angel Industries has some subsidiary companies that routinely does this sort of thing, should I start tabulating the Syrran's bill?"_

*Knowledge: Business +7 or Profession +8*


----------



## Rhun (Aug 15, 2009)

Damon smiles in his airsuit. He supposed he could probably take it off now that the environmental systems were back on...

Keying the comm, he responds to Gaetanna. "Remember to add in a hazard pay bonus..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 15, 2009)

_"Don't worry, I made sure to list it right on the top."_


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2009)

"Hey, upload those logs over here," Mel says with a yawn. "We're bored. Give us something cool to read. Um. Send over like...translation scripts for Syrran to English too, because we're bored and uneducated."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 17, 2009)

"Let me just see what I can do here..." Damon continues to play with the computer console.


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 19, 2009)

It's not too hard to figure out the ranking officer on the bridge, slumped on the chair in the middle of the round room is a female syrran, quite beautiful at that, with 5 pips on her sleeve forming a star-like pattern. Solly starts working on getting her awake and after a shot of purging medicines and some oxygen she starts to mumble in her native language.

Meanwhile Cnosos gets fairly certain that the auxiliary powersystems can hold out quite long... Years infact, but they don't have enough output to power more than few systems at once. Pierce has by now lined the bodies from the engineering and determined that they are all dead.

At the same time Damon gets the computers online, though language difficulties prevent him from doing much with them. Gaetanna manages to get her HUD linked with the ship though, but she has the same problem with it. There is probably some translation matrix on Greed's computer though, but her skill with computers ain't too good and she fails to locate it at the first go.

Mel looks closer at the sensor data but it doesn't indicate much else than that the ship has taken a few energyblasts, probably from the hyperspace storm. One of the hits did however blast through what seems like the power core's emergency release.

[Sblock=OOC]Well it seems Cnosos is the only one who understands Syrran . Sorry about the delay guys and gal, I'm on vacation the next three weeks and it has cut my internet time considerably, as I usually post from work. I'll try to update at least once a week though.[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2009)

Cnosos opens the intercom* "Well, we'll have energy for a long run here. Have you found anything interesting? Some hot chicks for example?" *the man winks to Pierce. *"We are done here, if you give us your location we'll be there to assist, over." *


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

"We're on the bridge," replies Damon. "It is amidships. Solly is working on the Captain, who does fall into the category of "hot chick." I've accessed the log files, but they are in Syrran...and I'm afraid it isn't a language I'm familiar with."


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "We're on the bridge," replies Damon. "It is amidships. Solly is working on the Captain, who does fall into the category of "hot chick."




Solly mutters "As a doctor I couldn't possibly comment, but, oh yeah," under his breeath as Damon continues to speak, but his voice lacks much enthusiasm as he concentrates on the work at hand.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Damon smiles at Solly's comment. "So doc, just how...um...anatomically similar are humans and syrrans?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 20, 2009)

"Well, I didn't cover the xenomedicine module so I can't say exactly, but on a surface inspection they seem remarkably similar. Suspiciously so."

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Treat Injury +6 in case that gives him any clues, and Bluff +10 to invent something plausible if it doesn't 
[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 20, 2009)

Pierce gives an approving eye to Cnosos and once Damon and Simon confirm that hotness does in fact exist, he grabs the Greek and urges him onward with him, somewhere midship, somewhere bridge-like, somewhere riddled with hot chicks.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

Damon offers Solly a wink. "Close enough, eh?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 20, 2009)

Pulled forward by the giant of a man, Cnosos gieves long strides to keep Pierce's peace. He manages to say something on the intercom *"Well I speak Syrran... Of-of!" *he says, tumbling, almost loosing balance, jumping over a fallen pannel.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 20, 2009)

"Well then, we might have another job for you..."


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Damon keys the intercom again, just to check in with the _Greed_. "Mel, how are things looking from the _Greed_? Everything five by five?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 25, 2009)

"Guys," Melara calls. "I've been looking over the video feeds. This ship isn't really THAT badly damaged. It looks to me like they took a -really- unlucky hit that triggered a core ejection or something, and left them stranded on auxiliary power in the middle of hyperspace with a hull breach."

"And I'm still waiting on that translation matrix. I thought you guys got power up again. The Syrran computer must have some kind of translation protocol in it, right?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 25, 2009)

_"Remind me to get a multi-xeno-linguistic glyph translation software to be installed onto my HUD because only having the a multi-xeno-lingual speech translation program doesn't cut it..."  _


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2009)

*"What do you need translated?" *Cnosos asks by the intercom, while pulled through the corridors of the alien ship


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

"The logs are in Syrran, and I'm afraid none of us speak their language. I've accessed them, but I can't seem to find a translation matrix yet. I'd like to find out what happened to these folk."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2009)

*"Well you'll have to wait until we reach the bridge then. I'll be able to directly read the logs. How far are we? We have just pass by some sort of food dispenser."* replies Cnosos.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

"Not far at all. Just take a right, a left, then up some steps, another right and straight down the corridor for a bit. And then the bridge will be up on the right."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 25, 2009)

*"Stupid syrrans. No wonder why they didn't make it to the airlock before choking"* grumbles Cnosos as he keeps trotting.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 25, 2009)

Damon turns his attention back to the medic and cruiser's captain. "How's it coming over there, Solly? She going to recover?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2009)

Solly has moved on from the captain and is working his way through the rest of the bridge crew.

"Should be fine if Cnosos has managed to clean up the air supply. It'd be quicker if they had some emergency breathers to hand." He casts his eye around the bridge, but doesn't spot anything likely.

OOC:
Spot 1d20+1=5. Unlikely to be successful!


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2009)

She tapped her fingers on the counsel.  _"Once you have the translation programs online, you guys should probably do an on-board scan of their ship to see if anyone trapped in a remote air pocket."_


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

"Fair enough, doc" says Damon. "Any idea how long it will be before she regains consciousness?"


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2009)

Walking onto the bridge Pierce stops, absent-minded that he just blocked Cnosos' path. He surveys the scene: Damon by some hot chick in a chair, the Doc moving from hot chick to hot chick, and they all looked to be sleeping it seemed. Better than slumped down dead, as was the case in the dead-body room.

"So these ones ain't dead?" He begins a slow walk, casing each female as he passes by.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

"The doc says they'll live," answers Damon, shrugging.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2009)

Carried by the momentum, Cnosos hits Pierce in the back, bounces back and lands with his ass on the metal floor. Of course Pierce didn't even notice the collision, his mind was somewhere else. 
Incorporated and dusting himself out, Cnosos walks into the bridge room.

*"So, where's that console?"*


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2009)

Pierce grins at Damon and nods his head slowly in understanding, his lips pursed in an _booyah_ moment, "A hero's reward!"


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

"Right here, Cnosos. It is already accessed, just need you to do a little translation..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 26, 2009)

*"Very well, let's take a look at it..." *The man approaches the console and searches the terminal for the translation protocols. Also he checks for any useful information about the functioning of the antimatter core. When he's done with that, he'll send it to the Greed. 

OOC: What should I roll? If anything should be rolled that is...


----------



## Dr Simon (Aug 26, 2009)

Rhun said:


> "Fair enough, doc" says Damon. "Any idea how long it will be before she regains consciousness?"




Solly is preoccupied with his work, and it takes him a while to realise that Damon has asked him a question. By this time, Pierce and Cnosos have arrived. He looks up with a shrug.

"As I said, I'm, ah, not fully conversant with Syrann physiology, so I don't know what their powers of recuperation might be. If they were human, I'd expect to see a reaction from anywhere between 10 minutes or never." He looks around the group. "Again, it depends on how much damage they took beforehand. What was the gas, Cnosos? And then, I can't vouch that some of them might not be permanently damaged. Gaetanna's right, first priority is to find out if there are others we can save, then find out what happened."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2009)

She grinned at Mel. _"Finally someone on this ship realizes I'm right."_


----------



## Blackrat (Aug 26, 2009)

As the captain starts showing signs of recovering Solly moves on to the next patient, while Damon stands by the command chair. The captain mumbles something that sound like orders as she focuses her eyes on Damon. Slowly understanding hits her and she switches to accented english. "A human... What... What are you..."

At the same time Cnosos starts to go through the computer system while transferring everything that seems important to Greed. These including the internal sensor logs.

Gaetanna has managed to locate Greed's own translation matrix and is able to start going through what Cnosos is feeding up. Looking through the logs she notices that the first thing the captain did after the coolant breach was sealing of a lower section of the ship before the coolant gases could circulate there. It seems she was just in time, as mere seconds later most of the ship was already saturated by the toxins.
[sblock=OOC]Solly's treat injury = 17, enough to bring the captain to consciousness.
Gaetanna's Use Computer = 21, Finds translation matrix and important seeming info.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Aug 26, 2009)

"Easy," says Damon, trying to put the ship's captain at ease. "Your ship has taken severe damage, and was flooded with toxic gas. We found you adrift, and managed to restore power and evinronmental systems..."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 26, 2009)

_"Hey, it looks like they are transporting something important, or they may have some civilians aboard, or something.  According to the logs, the captain sealed off the lower section of the ship right after the breach."_


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 26, 2009)

Snapping out of his reverie, Pierce's face turns sour, "I should check it out?" He looks at Damon, ignoring the fact that Captain Hot Chick was awake and very much hot.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 27, 2009)

OOC: "very much hot"  XD

Cnosos raises his head from the console as he hears the mumblings in syrran. He replies in syran too *"Your ship was filled with coolant vapors containing high proportions of litium disulphate, a highly toxic gas that has claimed the lives of many of your crewmembers, most of them at the lower parts of the ship. Non the less you and many others will hopefully survive. I have restablished the power and the gas has mostly being cleaned out. I'm trying to find some way to restablish full energy power. I'm versed in syrran, if you want to ask anything"* he lowers his head again to focus on the computer.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 27, 2009)

Damon nods to Pierce.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 27, 2009)

A nod back to Damon and a turn to head out the room confirmed that Pierce understood the instructions. Or at least the man got acknowledgment from the unasked question hidden in the question he really asked. Making his way out of the bridge he looked to head down.

"Mel, Gaetanna, do either of you know where I need to go?" He asks while passing another passed out Syrran or two. Or maybe they're dead.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Damon, I will in one moment." _ She grinned. _"Csnosis, can you quickly send me the Syrran's communication system's frequency modulation and access codes without being caught?.  It shouldn't be too hard to find them once you access their communications station."_


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 28, 2009)

"Or you could try asking them," Mel points out. "If they sealed off those decks, they'll probably want to check on them too, ya know."

Since Gaetanna looks to be taking care of the request, Mel decides to check on the hyperspace anomaly and make sure it's not expanding or moving, or otherwise doing anything sneaky that would be dangerous.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2009)

*"Lets do this: You try to pronounce my name correctly at least once, and then I send you the files, deal?"* Cnosos says dryly, as his eyes goes through the screen, the reflection of the data making his face green with characters crawling over.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

While the others discuss, Damon continues trying to bring the captain around. "Try to focus, captain."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 28, 2009)

_"Alright..."_ She paused, glanced at the Greed's crew list, then scrunched her face. _"...  'nose os'."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 28, 2009)

*"You are not trying really hard. Put some effort in that, or does my greek name represent a world of difficulty to your limited word spectrum?"* replies Cnosos. He keeps trying to access any source of useful information from the terminal.

Computer use +10


----------



## Relique du Madde (Aug 28, 2009)

_"I'm trying to sound it out..  How do Greeks pronounce that 'CN' anyways?  Is it like a 'KN' or 'GN' which in is really just an 'N' in English? Or do you actually pronounce it like a 'C' or a 'K'?"*_


*I sort of imagine Gaetanna speaking with a mild French accent.


----------



## ethandrew (Aug 28, 2009)

"Ugh! This com chatter is making me wanna punch myself in the balls," Pierce adds to the com chatter. He slowly makes his way down the ship, taking stairs where he can find them.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 28, 2009)

Damon can only chuckle at Pierce's comment.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 29, 2009)

"Now there's a job I'll volunteer for," Mel adds cheerfully.


----------



## Rhun (Aug 29, 2009)

"You would like it too much, Mel," adds Damon.


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 1, 2009)

"With those small hands of yours, I accept your challenge," Pierce interjects, forgetting that he's actually condemning his testicles to a thorough thrashing at the literal hands of Mel. "That'd be the most action I've got since we left Unity."


----------



## Rhun (Sep 1, 2009)

Damon chuckles. "That's just what we needed on this crew: a sadomasochistic strongman."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 1, 2009)

_"Not to disturb your sexual fantasies, Pierce, but you'll need to go down an access tube that's just a head. It looks like that tube's going to be a little tight, but you should be able to slide down to the next level with no problems.  From there I think you take a right.  It's sort of hard to tell since that ship is set up like a labyrinth."_


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 2, 2009)

Stopping in front of the aforementioned access tube, Pierce looks at it disapprovingly, "Since when has talking about fitting into tight spaces disturbed any man's fantasies?" He sighs and cocks his head slightly, looking at it from a different angle. He secures his knife and his other weapons and attempts to approach it feet first, his chest facing the way he came. All this was accompanied by a series of grunts and inaudible curses.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 7, 2009)

The captain is still somewhat disoriented when her eyes suddenly flare. "The children!"

Cnosos has managed to override the commands and clean air is already flowing to the sealed-off decks.

Mel takes a look at the storm and it is indeed sneaking up on the ships. A control thrust takes the interlocked ships further away.

Following Gaetanna's directions, Pierce drops through a hatch and finds himself infront of a bulkhead that leads to the sealed-off decks. The locking lights flicker and shut down as Cnosos plays his magic on the computer. The bulkhead opens and Pierce is greeted by muzzle of a turret on the sealing. Mechanized voice rings in Syrran through the corridor and the turret starts raining superheated plasma at the man. Pierce is just able to dodge the first hail that only sings his sleeve and forearm. There is a narrow corridor where he can take shelter.

OOC: Pierce takes 5 damage. Time to roll for initiative...


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 7, 2009)

_"What was that sound?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 7, 2009)

*"We don't have explored the whole ship, so I presume you have larval states somewhere. Worry not, if their room is away from the engines room, they should be fine, I've reestablished the atmosphere of the ship to breathable air. You can thank me later." *Cnosos says. 

_OOC: Is there a way Cnosos can deactivate the turret system from the console?_


----------



## Rhun (Sep 7, 2009)

"Focus captain," says Damon, placing a hand on her shoulder. "What children?"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 8, 2009)

Pierce 
Defense: 14 - HP: 22/27 - Initiative: 21

"Ahhh! Holy burning flesh from hell it shot me!" Pierce shouts in pain as his forearm flesh sears really damn hot. He pulls out his shotgun and turns from the corridor, squeezing the trigger, the action of which moves muscles and tendons that are currently already causing him lots of discomfort. He shouts again as his shot goes completely wayward, the pain from firing causing his arm to recoil.

Popping back into the Corridor of Safety and Life, Pierce breathes heavy into the comm, "Some plasma turret shot me!"

Attack with the shotgun: Natural 1.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

*"Plasma Turret? Great, I'll try to deactivate it, so you can scavenge it for the Greed." *Replies Cnosos by the intercom. He surfs through the system trying to locate the defenses access point.

Use computer: 11+11:22


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

"We're not scavenging anything, Cnosos. The crew is alive, salvage rights don't apply," says Damon. He raises an eyebrow as the engineer works the computer. "Do you need some help with that?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 9, 2009)

Cnosos frowns at amon's comment*. "Well then let's take it as part of the payment. We need some of those turrets. At least one to make reverse engeneer with. As for the help, it depends on how stuborn is this computer. Anyhow, I think she needs more help at the moment." *the man says, not taking his sight out of the screen


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 9, 2009)

"Jesus," Mel mutters. "They don't even ask... Hey, Pierce! Are you okay? Should I send in Gaetanna in a little nurse outfit with a handbag full of painkillers, or can you soldier on?"


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 9, 2009)

"It's still shooting! If I don't blow this thing up you'll need more than painkillers! You'll need like, I dunno, deathkillers or something," the big man shouts between poking his head out around the corner and trying to time the intervals between shots.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 9, 2009)

Damon stares into the Captain's eyes, trying to get her to snap out of her oxygen-deprived daze. "Captain, can you please shut down your ship's defenses. We are only trying to help, and one of my crew is under fire from an automated turret."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 9, 2009)

Gaetanna's eyes got big.  _"Mel  you're a genius!"_  Gaetanna quickly exited the bridge then grabbed a long narrow box*, and two extremely small guns (just in case) from her belongings before making her way towards the airlock.  _"Hey, the air's breathable now right? I don't want to drop dead once the inner latch closes."_



* Her morphic disguise kit.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 11, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]Well now, there's a lot going on, I'll try to keep things in happening order and make the necessary rolls now if you hadn't already made them.[/sblock]

Pierce dodges to the corridor and the turret stops firing but as you take a peek you notice the little lens on the turret scanning the area and as it notices your head it quickly turns the muzzle towards you. And even quicker you are to pull your head back in...

Cnosos tries to access the internal security but the computer seems to be uncooperative and denies access. It will take some time to convince the computer that you have the right to do what you are trying.

The captain suddenly pounces up and grabs Damon by the collar. What children?! Our future you idiot! I tried to seal the air but I don't know if I was fast enough. She seems to be hysterical and your plea to shut down the defences doesn't register in her mind.

Gaetanna runs to the "bed-room" to grab her disquise kit.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2009)

With the disquise kit in hand she then heads towards the airlock.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 11, 2009)

Having no time for hysterical women, Damon slaps the captain across the face in an attempt to bring her out of her hysteria. It worked in some of the old vids he had seen, after all. "CAPTAIN!" he shouts. "Get a hold of yourself. This is your ship, and we need your help to ensure the safety of the children."


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 11, 2009)

Pierce
Defense - 14; HP - 22/27

Unsheathing his knife, Pierce gets his shotgun ready for a quick turn-about and shoot. He tosses the knife across the opening of the corridor, hoping to draw the ire of the turret. He then follows it up with a quick peak and blast with his shotgun.

Attack on Blasty-Turret: Another Natural 1. It's only downhill from here.

"Let's hurry up and get this thing turned off!" Pierce yells into his communicator.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 11, 2009)

*"I must press on for results Damon, we don't have much time. If she does not react, search her pockets, she might have an activation key or something."* Cnosos says, as he keeps trying to stop the turret. *"I'm trying my best Pierce. Rome was not built in one day"*


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 11, 2009)

Pierce hollers loudly in frustration, "What in the world is _Rome_ and why do I care how fast it was built? Just turn it off before I get snuffed!" The pain in his arm was bearable, but it still hurt a lot and obviously affected his shot negatively.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 11, 2009)

_"Um... Cnos..." _She grinned.  _"...is it currently safe to travel between the ships without a pressurized suit?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 12, 2009)

*"Affirmative. The air atmosphere has a breathable composition"* Cnosos answers


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 14, 2009)

"Hey," Mel transmitted after a second. "Not to throw gas on the fire, but would you guys see if that ship's engines can be brought online? That hyperspace wedgie's either slowly following us, or getting bigger. I'm staying ahead of it right now, but the Greed can only push this big ol' ship so fast. If that thing speeds up much, we may not be able to get away."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 14, 2009)

*"Too many things for me to handle... I... I'll see what I can do Mel."* Cnosos says and swichs to the pilot's terminal. *"Soprry Pierce, you'll have to stay clear of that turret untill I start the engines again. Blast it if you can, or wait. Just try to get back in one piece." *Cnosos sasy by the intercom. 

Computers: +11 (IC ain't working for me )


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 15, 2009)

For a split of a second the captain stares blankly at Damon, then removes her hands of him. "Eugh. Wait, you said you had one checking the sealed area? We need to get the internal defences down." Her eyes darts around to notice Cnosos on the console and she takes a step towards him but stumbles down. Luckily Damon manages to catch her.

Cnosos is having trouble with the system but he does manage to disrupt the targeting protocols of the turret.

Pierce's plot works and the turret quickly follows the knife, though it does not fire on the thing. This does give Pierce a chance to take a quick shot at the turret, but his haste throws the shot off.

Solly has had the chance to check all the bridge crew and it seems they will all live.

Gaetanna gets to the airlock.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 15, 2009)

She presses the button to open the airlock then glances down into the disquise kit as she waits.  _"Those kids will freak out when Peirce runs into the sealed chamber with his gun in hand..."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 15, 2009)

"Let's hope it's just his gun he's waving around," says Solly dryly. He heaves a sigh. "The bridge crew will all live," he announces. "Now, I suppose I'd better go and fix up the meathead, and be on hand in case any of these 'children' need help. Cnosos, I trust you to get that defence system shut down. Anyone know which way to go to find Pierce.?"


----------



## Rhun (Sep 15, 2009)

"Come on Captain, help us out here," says Damon. Then he turns to look at Cnosos. "You may want to get back down to engineering...you may have better luck with the engines from there."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 15, 2009)

*"A most certain statement Damon." *Cnosos turns to leave. *"Solly, come with me, I'll guide you to Pierce."*
Both men leave the bridge towards Pierce's location. 
Once they arrive Cnosos will propose a plan to destroy the turret (Using Plan Talen to grant circumstance bonus of +1 (roll of 12))
*"I'll cover Pierce, Solly make some shots to the side to distract the turret's heat sensors. When Pierce makes the first shot we both come out and shot as well." * he explains, Holding his laser pistol at the ready.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2009)

Does any of you speak Syrran or even Dah? The captain asks as she takes wobbly steps towards the console that Cnosos was manning. And you, wait! She directs her words at Solly. You're a doctor? I need her and her up and working, now. She orders pointing at two bridge officers. With help from Damon she gets to the console and starts inputting commands.

Cnosos' meddling has resulted in the turret spinning around uncontrolled, shooting a volley now and then at random direction.

Gaetanna has by now cleared the airlock and is quickly making her way through the corridors towards Pierce.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 17, 2009)

Gaetanna glanced around at all the bodies in the Syrran locker room. _"Do you think the Syrrans would mind if I take an outfit or two?  Not off a dead body that is... I always liked how Syrran outfits look.. and you wouldn't believe how snug they fit..." _ She sighed.  _"It's sort of a shame that Syrran woman are so leggy since I'd hate having to hem the legs of one of these outfits ." _ She then grabbed a uniforn that looked like it would fit her (if she were slightly taller) before continuing towards Pierce's location.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

"I speak _Dah_," answers Damon to the captain's question, "And our engineer Cnosos speaks _Syrran._"


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2009)

OOC: Confused now - I'm going to assume that the Syrran captain catches me before I leave the bridge, thus negating Voda's post above (not that Solly has a gun anyway).

IC:

"I speak a bit of Dah," he says. "Well, usually enough to get me into trouble and not enough to get me back out again." He rummages in his medkit. "I'm not sure there's much more I can do for your crewmate, captain," he says. "It's seems to me a matter of time. However, let's see if this works." He fumbles with an injector and a capsule of Antitox. "If I can remember how to do this..." he adds, quietly.

OOC: Administering a dose of Antitox. Treat Injury +6 if you need it. Invis Castle seems to be down.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 17, 2009)

Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Administering a dose of Antitox. Treat Injury +6 if you need it. Invis Castle seems to be down.




*OOC: You're our doctor, and you've only got a +6 treat injury? Remind me not to get shot! *


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 17, 2009)

OOC: Solly may not have _entirely_ finished his medical degree...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2009)

OCC: For Cnosos plan, baldy has an extra laser pistol to spare. Don't know what actually happened, clarification would be appreciated.


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 17, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







Dr Simon said:


> OOC: Confused now - I'm going to assume that the Syrran captain catches me before I leave the bridge, thus negating Voda's post above (not that Solly has a gun anyway).




Yeah, sorry, that was what I meant. She stops you just as you are leaving the bridge. Cnosos is exiting at the same time too, so you can decided wether you go on ahead or wait.

I'll write next real update tomorrow[/sblock]


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 17, 2009)

Pierce
Defense 14 - HP 22/27

Pierce's ability to track the wayward plasma turret is currently lacking. "Balls," he mutters to himself as he turns the corner once more and attempts to fire another volley from his sawed-off 12 gauge.

Invisible Castle is down for me too. So it's +3 2d8 assuming another Natural 1 isn't rolled.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 17, 2009)

OOC: Cnosos will go to Pierce


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 23, 2009)

The captain runs her fingers on the console and just as Pierce is about to take another shot at the turret it powers down. Our internal communication is down. I can't tell the guards that you are on our side. If your engineer is the only one who speaks our language, he should make his way down there as fast as he can before they shoot at your crew.

Solly manages to get the two officers waking up but it will still take a while for them to regain full consciousness.

Gaetanna and Cnosos almost bumb into eachother as they both race to reach Pierce.

[sblock=OOC]Heh... Was supposed to post on friday ... Got a bit distracted, sorry about that. Gaetanna and Cnosos are now about a minute from reaching the corridor where Pierce met the turret. The captain has managed to shut down the turrets and Solly has gotten the officers waking up.[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Sep 24, 2009)

"Stay in contact guys," says Damon over his comm unit. "The captain says intership comm is down. If you get in trouble, let me know."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2009)

*"Roger that. I'll try to say 'Don't kill us like space worms' in syran if anything happens"* Says Cnosos, as he takes the lead, and drives Gaetanna to where Pierce is standing, laser in hand.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 24, 2009)

_"Cnosos..._"  She bit her tongue since it was too late to mispronounce his name._  "Are you able to fake a Syrran accent?  I have a make up kit with me and I figure that if we have someone that looks Syrran with us they might not open fire or hide from us."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 24, 2009)

*"Open fire? The children? Well, maybe... It sounds like a good plan. Do it quick, before I change my mind" *the greek urges.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 24, 2009)

_"Don't worry, it'll be quick."_


Disquise: 1d20+10=28


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2009)

Mel makes sure her comm isn't transmitting before humming to herself as she listens in. After a second the starts singing, a little off key, about being a rat in a cage still, in spite of her rage.

(OOC - Just checking in so y'all know I'm still around. )


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]







Shayuri said:


> (OOC - Just checking in so y'all know I'm still around. )




Hehee... I guess it's time to reintroduce an old friend and get at least something for Mel to do. I was planning on setting this up a little later, but it fits here too... I'll try to get update up tomorrow [/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 24, 2009)

[sblock=OOC]It's cool, Blackrat. Don't stress the game over it. I had my time in the spotlight. I'm fine.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 24, 2009)

[sblock="ooc"]I'll start worrying if someone begins singing "Daisy Bell"[/sblock]


----------



## Blackrat (Sep 28, 2009)

In a minute Cnosos has a crude wig that covers his ears, a bluish tint painted to his skin and a vocoder attached to his throat, converting his voice to a more smooth sound that you have observed most Syrran to have. It is a good disquise. The wig isn't as good as Gaetanna would have hoped, but it's easier than trying to create pointy ears for the baldie. All in all, Gaetanna can be proud of her handiwork.

The two officers are regaining conciousness and the Captain impatiently hurries Solly. "A physical shock helped me. Give them a slap too."

In the mean time Pierce waits at the corridor, inspecting the inert turret on the ceiling when suddenly he hears a shout in a language he doesn't understand. Turning to the direction he notices himself staring down a barrel again, this time that of a pistol of somekind, or two to be precise. And holding those pistols are two syrran men, standing some 20 feet away from him. They start shouting something at Pierce again...


----------



## ethandrew (Sep 28, 2009)

Pierce raises his hands in the air, shotgun in one. Making sure his communicator is broadcasting to the rest of the crew, Pierce shouts, "Whoa whoa you sneaky pointy eared bastards, I'm here to help you! You don't need to shoot me!" He stares hard at one of the men dead in the eye, a disappointing scowl on his face.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Sep 28, 2009)

Although embarrassed by receiving make-up, Cnosos analyses the situation stoically, and nods to the woman, staring at his new appearance. "*Amazing"* he states simply.
The intercom buzzes with Pierce's voice.
*"We are on our way" *says Cnosos to the hulky man, and hurries to his location with his new face.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Sep 28, 2009)

Grinning, she wraps stolen jumpsuit around the disquise kit before following Cnosos.


----------



## Dr Simon (Sep 29, 2009)

Solly grimaces, and settles for shaking the crewmembers gently by the shoulders instead of slapping them.


----------



## Rhun (Sep 30, 2009)

Damon heeds the Captain's words, delivering a stinging slap to the crew members in an attempt to rouse them. He keeps a straight face though...he wouldn't want anyone thinking that he was enjoying it.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 5, 2009)

As the two officers slowly rouse the captain issues some orders in syrran. The two take some time to react but they start making their way out from the bridge. The captain sits on her chair and sighs. I told them to head to the engineering and get the reactor on-line. Without it, we are dead in space. Thank you doctor.

The two males keep their guns pointed to Pierce and they quietly converse with eachother. Then the other says one word, in heavily accented english: "Drop." He waves his gun towards the shotgun.

Gaetanna and Cnosos are rushing towards Pierce, but it will still be a moment before they reach him.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 6, 2009)

Pierce keeps staring hard, before glancing down at his weapon. "Oh you like this? It's a shotgun, sawed it off myself. Good for close range, lots of blood and death," he states as if trying to sell it to them, all the while keeping a firm grip on the butt.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 6, 2009)

"What else can we do to help, Captain?" asks Damon, watching as the other Syrrans make their way to engineering.


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 7, 2009)

"Not a problem," says Solly with the best approximation of an elaborate bow he can manage in an EVA suit. "Do you have a medic of your own race on board? Perhaps we can pool resources to help the rest of your crew."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 13, 2009)

Meanwhile, back on the Gold Greed, Melara keeps half an eye on the hyperspace storm and the rest of her attention on sorting idly through the stored news feeds the ship downloaded as it left the station. Might be a bit out of date now, but that was the life of a spacer.

(ie - just checking in so ya know I'm still here. )


----------



## Rhun (Oct 13, 2009)

"Captain?" queries Damon again, hoping to get the Syrran's attention.


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 14, 2009)

Yes... The medbay, here. The captain pulls up the ship's schematics on a viewscreen and points a way there. You can find our doctors there, hopefully they are still alive. She says to Solly and you notice that the medbay is quite close to the engineering which means they might have had a lethal dose.

She slumbs down on her chair and shakes her head, still looking a bit disoriented. Hmm... Yes, thank you. She says to Damon in a while. Sit there, by the command console. Once we have power, I need you to fly if you can. I'll get the controls translated. She pokes a few controls and you notice the keys on the display to translate themselves into dah.

One of the male syrrans looks confused at Pierce and after a short debate with his friend shoots at the floor next to Pierce, repeating his order. Drop!

Right then Cnosos and Gaetanna runs around the corner to see this...

[sblock=OOC]Heh, sorry... I've been a little lazy this week. I'm actually enjoying the slow pace that have taken on so unless anyone objects we could keep this once a week pace?[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 14, 2009)

Gaetanna drops her disquise kit and the pilfered uniform as she tries to get behind cover. _"Cnosos... tell them to stand down or something.."_

She pulled out her guns, glanced down at them, and wondered where their 'on switch' was located.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 14, 2009)

A bit shocked, Cnosos reacted rather slowly. He speaks in syrran as best as he can *"Stop, the humans are here to help." *
_"I can't blieve I'm doing this..."_


----------



## Rhun (Oct 14, 2009)

Damon takes a seat at the indicated console, and begins to familiarize himself with the controls. He was glad the Syrrans were able to convert the controls to Dah, so he could at least understand them. "I'll do what I can. I've got some piloting experience, but I've never  flown a cruiser..."


----------



## Blackrat (Oct 22, 2009)

I am sure you will do fine. The captain says to Damon. Now, it is some time until they get us moving. I am captain Archel of the starship Gildor. I understood you are the captain of your vessel?

The two men go through a short discussion in whispers and then the other answers to Cnosos in syrran. Who are you? You're not from our ship. What is going on?


----------



## Relique du Madde (Oct 22, 2009)

Gaetanna whispers to Pierce via her head set..  _"Hey Pierce, what are they doing?  I have my back to some big pipe that it to Cnosis's left and I can't look out without blowing my cover...  Oh yeah..  Cnosis is disguised as a Syrran."_


----------



## Dr Simon (Oct 22, 2009)

Solly tries to memorise the directions to medbay.

"With your permission, captain..s," he says, "I'll go and find some Syrran doctors. Assuming nobody tries to shoot me en route," he adds with a mutter.

OOC: Heading to sickbay.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Oct 22, 2009)

Trying to hide his accent as bests, Cnosos gesticulates *"The ship has been damaged by the storm, and the engine's cooling vapors escaped, killing many, and leaving unconscious another good part of this ship's crew. I'm traveling with these humans, we got out of the storm several minutes after you, and found your ship. Our captain is now speaking with yours, now that I have reestablish the breathable atmosphere."* he explains, not lying at any point.


----------



## ethandrew (Oct 22, 2009)

Pierce keeps his hands up, his shotgun gripped, "Yeah, what he said. Now if you wouldn't mind taking the gun out of my face, that'd be perfect, seeing as we saved your lives." He makes sure to enunciate so that Gaetanna can understand what's going on without poking out her pretty little head.


----------



## Rhun (Oct 22, 2009)

Damon nods to Solly that he should head down to sickbay and try to find the Syrran doctors. Then he turns back to regard the captain. He smiles at Captain Archel and nods at her question. "The name is Damon Knight, of the independent freighter _Gold Greed._ Our pilot is currently using our ship to keep you from drifting back into danger."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 1, 2009)

Back on the Gold Greed, Mel quickly minimizes the game window of _Invaded Space_ she has open and makes a few, wholly unnecessary, adjustments to the thrust of the ship to demonstrate how on the job she is. 

After a second, she glances craftily around to make sure the attention of the readers has passed off of her again, then opens the game screen again...making sure, of course, to keep the sensor track showing relative velocities of wedgie and the conjoined ships where she could see it. She wasn't suicidal after all.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 2, 2009)

"So then captain. Shall we talk business while we wait? I take it you wish a compensation for your help?" Archel seems a bit agitated.

The syrran men seem unconvinced by Cnosos' explanation but they do lower their guns. "Don't come further. Tell Captain Archel that everything is fine down here and we'll keep everyone safe."

Mel is lost in the game and almost misses the quiet bleep that comes from the sensor console. When it finally registers she sees something that she did not expect. There seems to be another ship, just meters away from you. Switching on the viewscreen she is even more surpriced. The ship is a familiar form. A perfect disc of evershifting shiny metal. Exactly like the one that scanned you on your first mission on Greed.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 2, 2009)

Damon nods in the Captain's direction. "Well, Captain...the truth is, we could have not stopped. Good intentions aside, we saved your ship and lives, at considerable risk to ourselves. So in short, yes. Not to sound like the crass, money chasing mercenaries that we are, but I would certainly expect something in the way of compensation."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 2, 2009)

*"Very well." *Says as sceptic as he can. *"Pierce, Gaetana, lets return to the bridge." *he says to the at the moment concelaed woman and to the towering Pierce.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 2, 2009)

Pierce stared hard at both of the Syrrans, giving them the glare he saved for those people he planned on it being the last thing they ever saw. His _death-glare_. So far he hadn't given it to anyone as far as he knew. Once he rounded the corner from the guards he holsters his shotgun and looks at his forearm, still sore and burned red from the plasma turret. 

"I should'a shot 'em both," he says quietly as he flexed his hand repeatedly, though intending for both Cnosos and Gaetanna to hear.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 2, 2009)

Mel's first crazy thought is that one of the flying saucers from the game had leaked out into the sensor field. It looked that similar. Then she was swearing a blue storm, shutting off the game and bringing systems from standby to readiness. Somewhere in the flurry of activity she had time to comm Damon.

"Captain, this is the Greed. We just had a bogey appear from nowhere right off our port side. Configuration's the same as the unidentified bird we encountered near the jumpgate. It's literally only -meters- distant. Doesn't look to be doing anything right away, but at that range it could board either ship without much warning."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 3, 2009)

Gaetanna holstered her weapons then slowly stood with the Syrran jumpsuit and disguise kit firmly held against her lithe body.  As Pierce walked passed her she blew a kiss towards the Syrrans and followed her companions.

_"Now I'll have to add another set or surcharges onto their bill. 1000 for first aid and weapons discharge sounds about right.."_  She smirked. _"At least I got myself one of those slinky jumpsuits their women always wear.  I've always wanted to get one, but they ten to limit the types of clothing their traders sell to non Syrrans." _


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 9, 2009)

As is right I suppose. Unfortunately we don't have much in the way of money but we could offer you some technological... What's that? The captain is interrupted by Mel through your comms.

Solly makes it to the medbay and determines the crew there to be alive. Knocked out like the rest of them though.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 9, 2009)

Humming to himself, Solly make the crewmembers as comfortable as possible, pausing to ponder if the human recovery position is effective for Syrrans*. With a shrug he decides it can't hurt. Reasoning that the others will take care of the unknown ship, and that it could just as easily attack the Greed as the Syrran vessel, Solly concentrates on his work.

"The medical team are alive but unconscious. I'm just going to check that they'll recover. Somebody let me know if it's time to go, right?" he announces down the intercom.

OOC: Just got it, Blackrat. Syrrans = Sirens. Cunning!


----------



## Rhun (Nov 9, 2009)

"It appears we have an unidentified ship in close proximity," answers Damon to the Captain's questions. Keying his comm, he turns his attention back to Mel. "Status, Mel? What's it doing?" As he speaks, he attempts to use the Syran ship's sensors and direct them to scan the newcomer.


*Computer Use +11*


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 9, 2009)

"It's not -doing- anything," Mel repeated, stress showing in her voice. "It's just sitting there. I'm not reading any signals or attempts to communicate. The Greed's a sitting duck as long as we're clamped onto the Syrrans though."


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 10, 2009)

Solly gets the two with most rank pips waking up after a little detox and time. Nothing to do until they get conscious he sits down to wait.

Pierce, Cnosos and Gaetanna reach the bridge again, seeing the captain and Damon chatting.

Damon initiates the cruiser's sensors and gets the same data as Mel. The disc howers in place for a while, sweeps around the ships in a circle and returns to position. It then initiates a highenergy scan that disrupts the sensors for a second.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

Damon looks up to see the others enter the bridge. "Cnosos, we need to get this ship's engines back on line ASAP. We've got a possible hostile vessel in close proximity. It just initiated a high-power scan of us..."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 10, 2009)

*"Great"* The greek man rubs the makeup out of his face, and heads towards the engine room, but stops before exiting the bridge.* "I'll need a Syrran with me."*


----------



## Rhun (Nov 10, 2009)

Damon nods and looks at the Syrran captain. "Captain, perhaps you could get one of your crew to aid Cnosos in the engine room? We've got to get this crate moving."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 11, 2009)

_"Has someone tried to even speak with it?"_


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 11, 2009)

Mel shrugs. "Standard etiquette is for the approaching ship to hail first. Still, guess it can't hurt. Want me to send a message, Cap?"


----------



## Rhun (Nov 11, 2009)

"I suppose it can't hurt," comes Damon's response across the comm. "Do it."


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 14, 2009)

"Alright..." Melara punched up the comm system interface and sent a transmission on the standard spacer hailing frequency.

"This is Gold Greed, a private light freighter. We're currently engaged in a rescue operation. Please identify yourself and your intentions, over."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Pierce stands against a wall in the bridge, everyone occupied with something or another. His arm hurt a little and he was hoping the Doc was here, but he wasn't and so his arm kept hurting. Instead he found himself staring at the Syrran ladies, wondering, playing in his mind a _heroes reward_ that he felt he deserved.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 19, 2009)

Noticing Pierce's gaze.  _"If you want, I could make you look like a Syrran just incase they are only interested in members of their own species." _She laughed.


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 19, 2009)

Pierce opens his mouth to say something, then stops, mouth agape. He closes it with a side-cocking of his head, still staring, shrugging as if it wasn't that bad of an idea.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 20, 2009)

Rubbing the rest of the make up from his bald head, Cnosos notes *"You are 20 kilograms and 20 centimetres off from the syrann maximum weight and height."*


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 20, 2009)

Those two I sent should have the engines online soon. The captain answers to Damon. Though your engineer could help them.

Immediately at Mel's hail, the alien ship backs away and an answer can soon be heard, speaking in clear english with no alien accent, though speaking only in few words. Human. Interesting. We catch. Farewell. With that the distortion effect on the ship ripples and then the ship is gone from your sensors.


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 20, 2009)

Feeling a bit alone and vulnerable in a sick bay full of unconscious Syrrans, Solly decides to rejoin the others back on the bridge. Humming quietly to himself, he stealthily slips a piece of medical equipment into his holdall and makes his way back to the bridge.

[SBLOCK=OOC]
Sleight of Hand +4, if needed. The idea is to snatch something hand-held but advanced-looking (using Treat Injury +6 or untrained relevant Knowledge +1 to choose an item, if necessary). He is, after all, a chancer and a con-man before he's a doctor!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 20, 2009)

"Annnd there they go," Mel mutters. "What, did I forget deodorant today?"

She signals the other crew.

"Greed here. I got a very terse, weird reply and then the other ship vanished. We've got a clear scope again."


----------



## Rhun (Nov 20, 2009)

"Well, at least they weren't hostile," answers Damon. "At least not immediately hostile," he amends.


----------



## Blackrat (Nov 23, 2009)

That was strange. The captain states in amazement. Now, shall we continue where we left? As I was saying, our financial situation is not good, but I can offer you some technology that I doubt you could get elsewhere.

Solly manages to snatch some small items that seem useful and as the doctors start to wake up he heads back to the bridge.

The lights across the ship flicker a moment and then the intercomm in the bridge cracks in syrran.
[sblock=Syrran]Captain, we have partial power. The comm is online as well as other auxiliary systems. We have thrusters too but it will take a moment to get the cruise drive online.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 23, 2009)

Gaetanna grinned.  _"What kind of technology?"_


----------



## Dr Simon (Nov 23, 2009)

Solly reappears on the bridge.

"The medical crew should be fine," he tells the Syrran captain. "It's a bit of a mess down in your sickbay, though. I wouldn't be surprised if it took them a while to find everything." He turns to Damon. "What's the sitch up here, boss?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

*"I want their schematics of the antimatter engine and the propulsion enhancer. Also they weapon systems would be a nice addition. Beware Damon, they have already set up the power."* whispers Cnosos to Damon by the intercom.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Damon smiles at the Captain, even as he hears Cnosos' voice over the intercom. "I'll let you negotiate the technology with our...um, negotiator. Gaetanna...this is Captain Archel. And Captain, I do believe your crew has restored at least minimal power? Would you like me to try getting this boat out of danger?" He turns to give Solly a nod. "Everything is well in hand up here, Doc."


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 23, 2009)

Pierce attempts to inaudibly guffaw as he hears the _no-money_ excuse. "What a crock," he mutters as he raises his body off the wall and turns to leave the bridge, deciding against it as he stops in the frameway. He turns back toward the others, "They guarding something juicy down below, Damon, something worth shooting me over and putting guns up to my head," he shows his plasma-scorched arm as proof of his revelation.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2009)

*"Yes, their larvae."* explains Cnosos in three words. After the few seconds required for Pierce to assimilate the idea of insect like larvae, the greek man contorts his face and curls his fingers, trying to look like a cockroach larvae. Not that they have larvae, but that he didn't know.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Nov 23, 2009)

Gaetanna smiled as she pulled out her card computer and synced it to her HUD and began typing on it's glossy surface. "_You will not have to worry, a technology exchange will adiquate enough, after all, any advance technology that we obtain will benifit our people as much as our saving this ship has benifited yours_." 

She put her card computer away, passed the bundle she carried to Peirce, then stepped forward as she extended her hand and formally introduced herself. _"Gaetanna LeRouge Angel, I am pleased to meet you Captain.."_


----------



## ethandrew (Nov 23, 2009)

Pierce unceremoniously receives the bundle of costumes and other various stuffs, and then he glares. He glares at everyone he can make eye contact with, maybe for only a split second, but in that briefest of moments, one might be able to discern a hint of a pout. He turns on point and moves to leave the bridge, heading for the airlock and the _Greed_ and back away from these treasure-hoarding-hotties.


----------



## Rhun (Nov 23, 2009)

Damon turns his attention back to his console. His hands dance as he taps in a series of commands, trying to bring the cruiser's thrusters online so that he might begin to move the vessel away from the hyperspace wedgie.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 1, 2009)

It's a pleasure miss Gaetanna. Captain Archel acknowledges. Straight to business then? I am not certain what I can offer you, but our engineering has many spare parts that could be used to enhance your systems. As according to the Republic Laws, I am forbidden from providing you with advanced weaponry though.

Damon takes the ship a little further from the anomaly, while the crewmembers are slowly coming to consciousnes.

[sblock=OOC]With Knowledge Civics Gaetanna knows of the law the captain is referring to. The more advanced species of the Republic passed on a law that forbids providing less advanced species with weapons or technology that could directly be used to advance the species unnaturally. Basically, they decided that every species should advance on their own. The same law technically also forbids any species from possessing technology that they could not produce on their own. So by offering spare parts, Captain Archel is skirting on the very edge of the law. They are not enough to directly affect the natural advancement of humanity, but they are still superior tech that could be used to enhance a ship or two. However, the medical eguipment that Solly "liberated" would get you definitely into trouble if Republic Patrols would find out.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 1, 2009)

_"It is a shame that the same treaty also contains wording that precludes us from taking a look at your weapon and engine schematics.  Sadly, there are no way to work around interplanetary law, without breaking it.  And trust me, I am not one for breaking protocols." _ She smiled. "_That said, I'll gladly accept any spare parts you can offer us.  I guess we should head to head towards engineering so we could take a look at what you have to offer."_

Bluff  +8 ->Sending a secret message to our group("We should hack their computers to get so we could get their weapon and weapon schematics")


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 1, 2009)

Meanwhile, back in the cockpit, Melara notes that the Syrran engines are powering up.

"About time," she mutters, adjusting the Greed's throttle down as the other, more powerful ship starts to take over the task of keeping its distance.

She then signals her crewmates. "Syrran engines are coming online. Champagne and congratulations all around. Are you guys coming back yet, or am I missing the party?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 1, 2009)

Damon surreptitiously tries to bring up any technical schematics he might be able to access and download to the Greed's computer, while by all appearances simply working to pilot the cruiser away from the anomaly.

*Pilot +9, Computer Use +11*


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 3, 2009)

The captain looks at Gaetanna with a puzzled face, apparently perplexed why she would make such obvious statements, but the nuances of human communication are unfamiliar to her. Yes, we shall transfer anything we can to your ship at the Imperial Base Number 3.

Damon pokes around the computer and as luck would have it, the translation matrix that the captain opened gives you full access to the ship's core. As you make slight adjustments to the flight path, you start cautiously sending data to the Greed. After the transfer is done, you carefully erase the transfer logs and are quite sure that no-one will notice the deed without knowing exactly what to look for.

Solly, Cnosos and Pierce make it back to the Greed where Solly can examine more closely the items he "salvaged".

[sblock=OOC]Gaetanna makes the bluff check barely, whereas Damon has complete success. You pretty much have all the history, technical, tactical and cultural knowledge of the Syrran race at your hands. You can decide what to transfer to the Greed. The base that the captain refers to is marked Jap 3 on the map in the RG. It's full name is Imperial Japanese Colony Base 3, but most people shorten it some way or other [/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 3, 2009)

Gaetanna waited until Damon got ready to leave before stating, "Looks like my work here is done for the moment.  I'll be seeing you once we reach the base... " She then curtsied and left.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 3, 2009)

On confirmation that the crew's back aboard, Melara comms the Syrran ship.

"This is the Greed, we're releasing the clamps and pulling away. Good luck out there."

As the two ships drift apart she just taps the thrust to accelerate the process. Once they're far enough apart for safety she lights up the main drive and heads back on course to their destination through hyperspace.

When Damon, or anyone else, comes up to the cockpit she glances back and says, "Funny thing. We got an encrypted data burst from the Syrran ship before you guys came back on board. Haven't run it through the computer yet."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

"Well, Captain Archel...I think we can leave things in the hands of you and your crew now," says Damon, setting the cruiser's drive to station keeping. He stands and smiles at the Syrran. "We'll see you at the Imp 3 base." With that, Damon motions to Gaetanna that it is time to leave, and leads the way back to the _Greed_. 

Back on their own ship, he makes his way to the bridge. As Mel addresses him, he smiles deviously and takes his seat at the computer console. "The data burst should contain full files on the Syrran's history, technical, tactical and cultural knowledge. I'm sure that we will find something of use in it once we have a chance to look it over."


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 3, 2009)

Pierce walks into the bridge sans space-suit, having ditched it once he got on board earlier. He leans against his customary wall with his arms crossed in front of his chest, "So words on a page is all we got from rescuing them?"


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

"Those words could be worth a lot to the right parties," says Damon. "But no, we're going to meet them at Jap 3 base, and they're going to transfer  some technology over to us at that point. I'm not sure exactly what they had in mind, but hopefully something useful or valuable."


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 3, 2009)

Pierce brow furrows in a moment of legitimate concentration, "Yeah but aint that illegal, giving better stuff to lower races? Aint their stuff better and aint we lower? And they're gonna do it at Jap 3? Where there's officious people and stuff?" He finishes his point with a shrug. "Seems we got had."


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

"Gaetanna can explain the finer points of the laws and how they can be sidestepped much better than I can," says Damon, with a shrug of his own. "But regardless, it isn't as if we didn't get anything from them. Their technical and tactical data files could be worth millions to the corporate suits."


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 3, 2009)

Pierce's, "Oh!" was poignant enough to convey all he needed to be known with that little bit of news. Whether Damon was placating him or not, he didn't care, with images of swimming in an exotic fur jacket, with the Syrran Captain in one arm and the other non-dead hottie on the bridge in the other. All Damon and Mel can see, however, is Pierce standing against the wall with a stupid grin on his face, looking out to nowhere, nodding.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 3, 2009)

Damon smiles and sits back in his chair. "Mel, put us on course for Jap 3."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

Cnosos rubs his bald head while he sits down and locks himself to his seat. *"I'll look at it later, I suppose the data is in syrran. Although, perhaps we have some translator? I really don't know... Oh... If you have a chance to ask for droid parts, do so, I need some spare droid components to build our friend, you know, the one you didn't know it existed that I knew all the time and didn't tell you."* Cnosos exhibits a small and fleeting side smile.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 4, 2009)

Mel popped the Nav screen up and started calculating the course. 

"I hope you know what you're doing," she said to Damon. "I'm not sure I want to see what Syrrans do to tech thieves."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 4, 2009)

*"As far as I know the are only capable of die chocking over you." *jokes the engineer, evoking the nasty pictures of the dead syrrans, with their eyes fixed up. This guy has a strange sense of humor.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

"I'm not too worried, Mel," says Damon, pointedly ignoring Cnosos' very strange joke about the dead Syrrans. "They'd have to catch us, and we've got the best pilot in the quadrant."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 4, 2009)

Gaetanna smiled. _"Technically speaking, data transfers which are resultant from hardware malfunction due to high powered scans from Unidentified Alien Species can't be prosecuted.  Lucky for us both ships should have sensor data backing our claim (if we are pressed), so unless some Planetary council could bring in the crew of that disk, plausibility deniability is on our side.  "
_


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 4, 2009)

"Surely saving all those lives is its own reward?" asks Solly in somewhat pious tones, although if you look closely you see the merest hint of a smile on his face. "Anyway," he pats his satchel, "I've got some housekeeping to do. Attending to those Syrrans used a lot of consumables. If anyone needs me, I'll be in what passes for a sickbay."

Solly heads down to the makeshift medical facility, where he restocks his first aid kit, then has a look over the Syrran medical tool that "fell" into his bag.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 4, 2009)

Pierce stops his overactive imagination and watches the Doc, with a curious look on his face, leave the bridge. He contemplates for a moment while the others debate the finer things in life, like cheese and wine he assumes, and slinks out through the door unannounced, following Solly about 15 seconds behind.

Making his way to the makeshift infirmary, he stops and leans his body in the doorframe, "Wanna take a look?" He asks from behind the man, displaying his scorched arm a bit.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 4, 2009)

Damon watches Solly and Pierce leave, and then smiles at Gaetanna. "Damn alien ships. Overall, I'd say we've had a decent day's work...a couple of hour delay, to be sure, but possibly quite profitable." Then, as if thinking of something, he frowns and raises an eyebrow at Gaetanna. "Regardless of what either of us may have wanted, you're a member of this crew now. I expect that you'll make certain that any reports you file with corporate don't incriminate any of us in any way?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 5, 2009)

_"Don't worry, I wont mention any of our illicit activities on the report considering the possibility that the report might be intercepted or leaked.  Besides, I'm considering my current situation, I don't think my father would be too proud to find out that I also partook in the act of piracy._" She stated as she lifted the female Syrran uniform from where Pierce set it down and pressed ti against her bodyr. _"How do you think I'll look? Hopefully I could find a seamstress that could do the proper alterations while we're at port."_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

Damon nods approvingly. "Now you just need the ears and blue skin, and you'd fit right in with them."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 5, 2009)

"A tailor might think it's a bit odd to be making adjustments to a Syrran military uniform so an Earthling can be wearing it," Melara points out, "but hey, I'm just the pilot. Do whatever. We're on track for Imperial Station and the scope's clean."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 5, 2009)

*"Since when you are against space piracy?"* Asks Cnosos to Mel.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 5, 2009)

_"My money can always convince the seamstress that I'm an entertainer who is dedicated to costume authenticity.  Then if they ask me to prove it, I have enough training in dance to convince them. "_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 5, 2009)

"Is that exotic dancing?" asks Damon, without looking up at Gaetanna. A hint of a smile is visible on his face.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 6, 2009)

Matter of factly, _"Classical, though I guess many of the techniques could be used for exotic dancing...  but don't expect me to climb a pool for you since that is more of a gymnastic or acrobatic skill set."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 6, 2009)

Cnosos seems to imagine Gaetana doing that, he cocks his head to the right and t the left, as appreciating the imaginary display, but says nothing. He just smiles stupidly.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 6, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Since when you are against space piracy?"* Asks Cnosos to Mel.




"I'm against getting caught at it," Mel replies sulkily. "Like the tech thing...that's fine. That's worth taking a risk over. But a Syrran spacesuit? Why attract attention and risk awkward questions over a fashion statement? You know it's like those vacuum-heads that steal fancy underwear from designer stores. If you're going to risk prison time and a record, do it for something worthwhile."


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 7, 2009)

Solly regards Pierce's arm coolly.

"Looks like a plasma burn to me," he says. "That's pretty simple to treat. Take a seat and I'll see if I can remember how to do this." He sorts through his satchel, laying out a an array of sharp and uncomfortable-looking medical tools, the largest bore hypodermic he can find, a roll of duct tape and some bandages. "Do you want a general anaesthetic?"

Treat Injury +6, taking 10 if I may.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 7, 2009)

Quietly to herself, _"Maybe us vacuum-heads do it for the thrill since we know the worse they could do is give us a slap on the wrist."_


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 7, 2009)

Pierce quickly notices the instruments of death and his eyes widen a touch. From the various doodads and whodunits, none of them look particularly refreshing, like some burn salve for which he was hoping. Stiffening up, he holds his arm out, "No, just get it over with." 

He's sure the Doc, being an anatomical expert as he was, might be able to tell he was clenching about everything he could in his body in the anticipation of extreme pain.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 10, 2009)

"How long are we looking at until we reach Jap base, Mel?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 10, 2009)

Pierce's fears are allayed when, having laid out all these dangerous looking implements, Solly treats his wound with some ointment and a bandage. He frowns as he studies his handiwork.

"I think that's right..." he says. "I've got a feeling I've forgotten something. Let me know if the arm starts turning green." His face is deadpan throughout.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2009)

"Believe it or not, after all that, we're still like two weeks out," Mel replies. "Uhh..." She brings up the navigation display and consults the data there.

"Yeah, twelve days. Give or take depending on wedgie activity."

With some relief she pushes the Greed faster, away from the crackling gravitational anomaly behind them...while making sure to make a copy of the ship's sensor recordings during their frantic plunge in and through. That had to be good for the rep.


----------



## Blackrat (Dec 16, 2009)

*A week later
Hyperspace - Somewhere between Jap 3 and Jap 1*

Another week passes without much insidence. The first Japanese base is left behind as you separate from the Syrran and they "flood" your engineering with various parts that could be used to enhance your sensor systems and general power output. It is still another week (or a little less thanks to Cnosos' fiddling with the engines) to the Jap 1 where you were off to drop the cargo.

The routine on the ship has become that of spending couple of days in cryo at times and then trying to figure out something to do.

Damon and Gaetanna have found interest in the Syrran database, which has significant amount of both cultural and technical data previously unknown to humankind. Especially the technical readouts will be immensively worthy for selling to the right people.

Cnosos has by now managed to get the engine enhancements online, increasing the output by about 20%. It is an accomplishment worthy of being proud of. Even "Chatty" admitted that it wasn't bad for a biological brain and reminded to try being as thorough with the chassis you were going to build for him. Considering the schematics, it shouldn't take more than a day or two put the thing together.

Pierce's arm is healing up nicely. The burn is itchy for a while but Solly's salves seem to ease the pain.

After extensive study, Solly has concluded that the medical piece he liberated is some sort of a dermal regenerator for the lack of better term. It heals small wounds by forcing the skin to regenerate at an extremely accelarated speed. You're pretty sure that Pierce's arm would make a good test subject now that you know what the machine does.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2009)

Cnosos decides to spend the remiaining of his time in creating a body for chatty. He keeps certain that the schems don't imply weaponry, however. 
The works on the engines seemed to have paid off, and slowly but constantly, the greed was beeing transformed from a pile of junk to a first tech ship. All thanks to him. Or that he thought.


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2009)

Damon continues to spend his time studying the Syrran files, in between cryo, sleeping, eating and working out. In truth, there was little else to occupy his time. Sure, he would give Cnosos a hand when the engineer needed it, and cards with Pierce and Solly...but the simple truth was that space travel was extremely boring.

Still, they had secured some parts from the Syrrans, which was a good thing. And they had finally gotten rid of all that vanadium steel at Jap 1. So overall, this was a profitable trip. And that alone made Damon happy.


----------



## Dr Simon (Dec 16, 2009)

At some point in the journey, Solly wanders over to Pierce to check on his injury.

"Pierce, my friend," he says. "How'd you like to make medical history?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 16, 2009)

Gaetanna spent most of her time reading up on the Syrran culture while playfully trying to pronounce Syrran words without slipping inter her french accent. Then, when boredom struck, she often resorted to pulling out her card computer and began reading one of the many books or vids she bought and uploaded while at port.

As the ship neared Jap 1, she decided to look up information on the base.  Hopefully she would have time to explore the port and briefly mingle within the port's social network once they got there.


----------



## ethandrew (Dec 16, 2009)

Pierce looks at Solly, then at his itching arm, then back at Solly, "You scare me sometimes, Doc." His face is impassive and serious. "What're you bandying?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 16, 2009)

OOC: 







> Sure, he would give Voda a hand



 Thanks buddy, that'll be helpful. =)


----------



## Rhun (Dec 16, 2009)

Voda Vosa said:


> OOC:  Thanks buddy, that'll be helpful. =)




*OOC: Oops...I meant Cnosos! LOL.*


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 16, 2009)

Mel's routine is similar to Damon's, though she doesn't go in for cryosleep much. She plays a good game of cards, and haunts engineering while Cnosos is messing with the engines, but doesn't take much interest in the robot body. The rest of the time she spends doing reading and filling out forms on her computer pad, and drawing sketches of the Syrran and unidentified ship on another pad. The sketches in particular take her hours, and aren't really all that good, though she's clearly working hard. 

It's a hobby.

Anytime she's not in her cabin or the galley, she's most likely on the bridge, checking instruments or just gazing out into the infinite abyss of hyperspace.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 22, 2009)

After reading some information on Jap 1, Gaetanna signed and placed her data pad on top of the galley's table.  She then turned on the intercom.  _"How long are we going to stay in port once we arrive?  Are we just going to unload, try to secure another shipment then leave or what?"_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Dec 22, 2009)

*"Most likely."* replies dryly Cnosos. You hear something metallic making a deaf 'Thumb' and the man cursing in unknown languages. *"Must get some order down here, someone cares to give me a hand?"*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Dec 22, 2009)

She frowned. _"I thought so. I guess I"ll have to make every minute I spend outside of the Greed count.  It's a shame since I hear the 'bath house' on Jap 1 puts the one they run on Jap 3 to shame.   That and there is suposed to be a meteor shower hitting that system's Super Gas Giant at about the time when we should be arriving.  But I guess, I'll have to hope our sensors can pick it up."_


----------



## Rhun (Dec 22, 2009)

Damon chuckles. "Our sensors? Not bloody likely." He shrugs. "After we drop our cargo, we won't be in as huge of a hurry. But I'd still rather not dawdle overlong."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2010)

"Who's dawdling?" Melara asks as she comes into the galley, sketchbook in one hand, steaming thermos in the other. She looks suspiciously between Damon and Gaetanna, then picks an empty seat with an empty neighbor she can put her shoes up on.

"Was that Cnosos on the intercom just now? Is he still working?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 2, 2010)

"No one, if Damon here decides to abbreviate our stay at Jap 1 to last as long as it takes to dock, unload and reload cargo." She glanced out a porthole and laughed. "He's probably afraid that I'd bring aboard several containers filled with Kimonos and other Japanese knick-knacks."


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 2, 2010)

*"Yes, poor ol' Cnosos is still working. As long as this pile of space junk we call ship is out in the black, I'll be making constant repairs. But Now I need some help to make a droid for Chatty, so any help is welcomed." * the metallic voice sounds through the intercom.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 6, 2010)

In the makeshift medical bay that doubles as his cabin, Solly shows Pierce a medical instrument of some kind, very high-tech looking.

"I found this in my bag when we came back from the Syrran ship," he says. "I must have picked it up by mistake." He seems absolutely straight-faced as he says this.

"With some experimentation, I've figured out that it accelerates healing." He points to Pierce's wounded arm. "I need a human test subject." Flipping the instrument in his hand, Solly looks at Pierce. "If we can figure out how it works, we could get rich from the patent." The gangly young man has to stoop to avoid a bulkhead, but he holds the gaze of the strongman before him.

"Of course," he adds, "possessing this thing is highly illegal. It's probably best if we don't tell Damon, or Mel, so that they have deniability." He thinks for a moment. "We might need Cnosos for technical help. And we'd better make sure Gaetanna doesn't hear about it. You in?"


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 11, 2010)

"I'm in," Pierce stated almost immediately. The word _rich_ always seemed to alleviate any qualms the man would ever had, a tactic many people probably figured out by now. Mention Pierce getting rich, he's on your side. Pierce kinda knew about this, but he always seemed to rationalize this with the promise of one day getting filthy rich. So far, no dice.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 12, 2010)

"Good," says Solly. "I'm not too sure what will happen, I warn you, so I'll give you a local anaesthetic in case... well, something _bad_ happens. Which I'm sure it won't," he adds quickly.

OOC: Using Syrran healing device on Pierce, Treat Injury +6, will Take 10 if possible.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 12, 2010)

Pierce looks the Doc hard in the face before the procedure begins, "If I lose my arm, I'm taking yours."


----------



## Rhun (Jan 12, 2010)

"I figure it it will take at least a day to unload the cargo, so you'll have a bit of time," says Damon. "I'm just not planning on spending a week sitting around the base while you go shopping," he adds after a moment, smiling at Gaetanna.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 13, 2010)

_"You're no fun.  To think, I was going to buy you a new gun too.."_ She states in a flirting manor.


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 13, 2010)

*Another week
Jump Gate at Jap 1*

The days pass by as you make way towards Jap 1. It doesn't take long for Cnosos to put together the chassis that "Chatty" designed, and fitting the globe that is it's brain to it. The small spiderlike droid seems happy to be able to move around finally.

Solly and Pierce manage to determine that the machine does indeed work like a miracle, healing Pierce's burns almost immediately and even preventing scarring.

There is not much for Mel to do. The autopilot is effective enough and she finds herself more and more often playing _Wings of Fire_ on the flightscreen, a starfighter simulator that has horribly unrealistic physics, but it looks good. This once gives a jump for Damon when he unwittingly walks to the bridge and sees a fighter attacking at the ship.

The Syrran database reveals an interesting historical trivia of the species. It appears that Syrran are not a single species, but in fact there exists two subspecies. The bluish Syrrans, and a genetically engineered, enhanced subspecies. A millenia ago, as the cloning technology of Syrrans became more sophisticated, they created a slave race of cheap workforce. A century later these slaves, who were created to be highly intelligent to be effective workers, revolted, built spacecrafts and ultimately left their homeworld. They managed to either find or terraform a new homeworld and by now the galactic community regards them a separate species, unknown of their shared history with Syrrans.

A few days later you arrive to the Jap 1. An interesting, large station, cobbled together from colony-ships like most of the colonies. Unlike Unity, which has only a small defense fleet, the Japs actually have their own fighter patrols guarding the gate and you are immediately intercepted by a warship, twice the size of the Unity cruisers and bearing the markings of the rising sun. The comm crackles as they open hailing.

This is Imperial Battleship Naginata. What is your business.

It is known that the Japanese Empire is currently at cold war with the Huang Di Alliance, so they have apparently increased security on their main colony.

[sblock=OOC]The syrran healing machine heals 1d8+1 points of damage. It can do this 3 times before needing to be recharged.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 13, 2010)

Gaetanna jumped nearly jumped as the Japanase battleship hailed the Greed. _"I think I should get that."_  She quickly ran toward the communications counsel and returned the hail.. 

_"This is The Private Freighter Gold Greed. We are on official business from Unity and have been commissioned to transport a shipment to your station.  We would like to request permission to dock."_


----------



## Rhun (Jan 13, 2010)

Damon leans back in his chair, waiting to hear the Japs' answer to their request to dock.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 13, 2010)

Pierce, lounging on the bridge, gets up and moves to the position to where if he needed to man the gunners, he could do it quickly.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 16, 2010)

Mel scowls a bit at Gaetanna's theft of the docking request from her, but brings the Gold Greed to a stop relative to the battleship and holds position.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

Cnosos walks into the bridge, cleaning his hands on a greasy piece of cloth, seconds later, Dorb fly behind him followed by Chatty, who enters making the tipical metal to metal noise with his six legs. The man rubs his bald head *"That's a big ship" *


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 20, 2010)

Pleased with his success with the healing device, Solly wanders on to the bridge to enjoy the fun. Docking procedures always made him nervous, and seeing what was going on helped somehow. Seeing a spider-limbed robotic thing following Cnosos he starts from his chair.

"What the hell is that?" he exclaims.

[sblock=Blackrat]
Does the healing device need a special Syrran device to recharge, or can we do it with technology available to us?
[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

*"Oh yes, Am I rude? Crew, this is Chatty, I made a new body for him -without any help, if that matters- so you'll be hearing him often now. More often that is."*


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 20, 2010)

Pierce stares at the thing in a mixture of disgust and uncertainty, "Yeah but couldn't you, ya'know, made it less creepy?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 20, 2010)

*"Yeah, but where would be the fun of it?"*


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh, I can speak for myself fleshling. The small droid crakcles with it's vocabulator. And I remind you of your promise to take me and my body back to Segdiir.

There is a slight pause that seems a second too long, then the comm opens up again. Very well Gold Greed. You have clearance. Dock to bay 3.

After a while you are standing inside the station on the docking bay, having chatty there with you. It seems "he" decided that walking around as a human-made droid would be fun. A man of oriental descent in neat business suit approaches you. Behind him stands half a dozen dock workers. I am Kato. He strains to speak english and bows slightly. Welcome to our humble colony. You have our Vanadium?

[sblock=OOC]Dr. Simon. Yeah, you can charge it onboard. It takes a little juryrigging to build a converter but it's nothing Cnosos couldn't handle in an hour or so. So by now, days after the testing, he has already built you one .[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 21, 2010)

Happy to get off the ship for the first time in awhile, Mel follows Damon and whoever else disembarks off into the docking bay. She stretches her arms out over her head, making a couple of noisy pops and sighing in relief...then pauses warily at the sight of the brute squad welcoming committee.

After a second she relaxes a bit, realizing the men are probably just laborers or cargo handlers. Still, it seems a bit funny to her that they'd be lined up behind the guy like that. Maybe they just did things differently here.

She glanced at Damon expectantly, clearly figuring he'd take the lead.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 21, 2010)

Damon offers Kato a short bow. "A pleasure to meet you Kato. I am Damon Knight, captain of the _Gold Greed_, and this is my crew. I apologize for the delays, but yes, we have your vanadium."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 21, 2010)

Pierce stands behind the shoulder of Damon, arms crossed in front of his puffed out chest. With all the dock workers around, Pierce needed to show remind them who was the strongest. Just because he wasn't wearing a lame jumpsuit and lifting heavy objects all day didn't mean he wasn't able to pop some limbs off, and he needed these guys to know it.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 21, 2010)

Not very ceremonial, Cnosos leans on a nearby post with Chatty walking around, and Dorb floating over his head. He however looks at the exchange with interest.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 21, 2010)

After receiving the ok to dock, Gitane quickly left the bridge and readied herself for civilization by changing into her business attire and applying lavish amounts of perfume to cover up any trace amounts of what some in her social circle would call 'spacer-vapors'.  She was ready to disembark as the rest of the crew started to file out of the airlock. 



OOC: Knowledge: Buisness +7 or Knoweldge: Civics +5
Is Mr. Kato a known big wig with this Jap colony?

If "yes" or "maybe"...
Soon after Damon spoke, Gaetanne approached Mr Kato and bowed. "_Konichiwa Katosan, I am Gaetanne LeRouge, a representative of Angel Industries and Unitiy Council.  I would like to apologize on behalf of Unity for the delays that the Gold Greed's crew has experienced in delivering this shipment.  Unity sincerely hopes that the unexpected delays do not negatively affect the business partnerships that exists between our colonies."_ Gaetanna smiled apologetically.


If not....
Gaetanna will remain toward the front of the group smelling of roses as she waits to be acknowledged and listens to the conversation


----------



## Blackrat (Jan 22, 2010)

The shipment was of no urgency but we were expecting you earlier. Kato answers to Gaetanna and it seems she followed the proper etiquette. I will authorise payment to your company then. He taps a few keys on a pda and then hands it to Damon. The details seem to match. There is a small thumbprint scanner on the side of the machine that is used for signing contracts. Need approval.

As the business is concluded he turns to the waiting workers and gives orders in japanese. Then he turns back to you. It will take some hours to unload. You are welcome to enjoy the modest entertainment our colony can provide.

Pierce gets some satisfaction over the fact that these dockworkers are of quite small stature and his own bulk seem to have impressed them.

[sblock=OOC]The deal is pretty much that the payment goes to FarStar and then the company pays your cut to the ship account. Currently the wealth of the account is 10, and this deal will raise it to 12.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 22, 2010)

As soon as Mr. Kato left the group, Gaetanne turned at face Damon with a mischievous smile on her face.  _"So Captain, when's curfew going to be?"  _


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2010)

"Segdiir?" Solly stares open-mouthed at "Chatty" and Cnosos. But then it is time for business and whilst the business people deal with Mr. Kato he stands near the back of the crew with a smile on his face. When all is concluded and Gaetanna asks about curfew, he chimes in with:

"And does anyone know any good bars in this colony?"


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

Blackrat said:


> Need approval.




Confident that the details of the transaction are correct, Damon scans his thumb and hands the PDA back to Mr. Kato. "A pleasure doing business with you," he says with a smile. As the dock laborers start their work, Damon turns back to the crew.



Relique du Madde said:


> As soon as Mr. Kato left the group, Gaetanne turned at face Damon with a mischievous smile on her face.  _"So Captain, when's curfew going to be?"  _




"No curfew. But I want to be underway at oh-eight-hundred tomorrow morning. So make sure you are back by then." Damon grins and gives Gaetanne a wink. "And remember, we have limited space...so no crates of clothes, shoes and purses."



Dr Simon said:


> "And does anyone know any good bars in this colony?"




"A drink sounds like a damn fine idea!"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2010)

*"Please." *says Cnosos to the bar idea.  As the crew walks to the place, Cnosos closes to Solly *"I think I heard you wondering about the place we are going to take Chatty?"*


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 22, 2010)

"Yes. Unless I'm wrong, it's halfway across to the other side of the galaxy. Well, known space anyway. Why take him all the way over there?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 22, 2010)

*"Apparently he belongs there. Chatty, why don't you enlighten us on the subject? Use your vocalizer for something." * says the mechanic looking down at the droid.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 22, 2010)

Damon nudges Solly, and then whispers to the doctor. "And there is the little fact that he has infiltrated our ship's systems, and if we don't take him home he will steal the ship and take himself home."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2010)

"I'm going to go down to whatever they've got that works like an observation lounge," Mel says, too absorbed by the station and its differences to pay much attention to the conversations around. "I want to see some of these ships up closer."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 22, 2010)

Rhun said:


> "No curfew. But I want to be underway at oh-eight-hundred tomorrow morning. So make sure you are back by then." Damon grins and gives Gaetanne a wink. "And remember, we have limited space...so no crates of clothes, shoes and purses."



"Oh-eight-hundred sounds like a curfew to me...."  She laughed. 


> "Yes. Unless I'm wrong, it's halfway across to the other side of the galaxy. Well, known space anyway. Why take him all the way over there?"



_"If you two want, I could check out to see if anyone needs a shipment to be delivered to any colony that's on your route, though it would of course help if I had an Idea of where you plan to take chatty*.  It'll also give some cover if "_  She grinned for a moment and muttered.  _"It'll also provide us some cover if Unity Council or Angel industries was wondering why we decided to go to the edge of known space."_


[sblock="*OOC"]
*If it was mentioned in her presence before, she obviously forgot or wasn't paying attention.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 25, 2010)

Rhun said:


> Damon nudges Solly, and then whispers to the doctor. "And there is the little fact that he has infiltrated our ship's systems, and if we don't take him home he will steal the ship and take himself home."




"Wonderful," says Solly drily. After a pause, however, he perks up. "Actually, it's probably for the best if I stay away from Unity for a while anyway. For... various reasons. So, drinks? I think Pierce owes me one for saving his arm." He slaps the big man on the shoulder and gives him a grin.


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 25, 2010)

"Wha? Oh!" The slap seemed to snap Pierce back into the now, "You guys see how small those dockers were?" He chuckles to himself and thumbs the direction back to the Greed.

"Ain't nobody gonna watch the Greed while we're gone?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 25, 2010)

"You volunteering?" Mel asks with a grin. "Me, I need to stretch my legs. I didn't get to run up and down a Syrran cruiser like _some_ people I know."


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 25, 2010)

"I thought about staying back, but after stacking up dead body after dead body, getting shot in the arm, and having two guns in my face makes me want a strong drink that's not made from engine oil, no offense Cnosos."

He shrugs, "But if anything happens, I'll just drag those dockers back in and pitch 'em in the black once we leave here. Sound fair?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 25, 2010)

*"Chatty and Dorb can take care of the ship and let us know if there's any trouble." *suggests Cnosos.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Jan 26, 2010)

Gaetanna pulled out her card computer, then tried to sync the device to the system and sighed.  _"I should probably send my report soon..."_

[sblock="OOC"]
Can Gaetanna send a report by syncing to the station and sending via a satalight link or does she need to go to a special communications center?
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Jan 26, 2010)

"The ship's security system will notify us via our comm link should someone attempt to bypass security...the dockworkers only have access to the cargo bay." Damon continues walking, hoping the nearest tavern isn't too far away. "And Dorb and Chatty just add an additional layer of security. Come on...let's have a good time tonight. We don't get off the ship that often."


*OOC: I assume it is easy enough to set up the security system to do what Damon stated above. I doubt it requires a roll, but Damon's Computer Use is +11 to set that up as needed.*


----------



## ethandrew (Jan 29, 2010)

"0800 ain't nearly 'nough time to have the good time we hoping for, but I'm sure we'll make it manage," as he states this, his eyes wander to any female in the general proximity, except for Mel and Gaetanna, though they might be looking for some male company of their own for tonight.

"Hey, we picking up passengers"? He asks to no one in particular.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2010)

"Check the boards," Mel suggests to Pierce, then grabs Damon's sleeve and points across the public plaza of the station. There, a sign written in kanji with an English translation buzzes and sputters.

_Suki's Sake, Sushi & Sashimi_

"We're going. Anyplace with a name you can't pronounce when you're drunk is going to be awesome. I bet they have karoke too."

Without waiting for a reply, she starts across the plaza at a casual jogging pace.


----------



## Rhun (Jan 30, 2010)

Damon smiles. "That's why I luv ya, Mel," he says, walking after the pilot. "First round of Sake Bombs are on me," he calls to the rest of the crew.


----------



## Dr Simon (Jan 31, 2010)

"Karaoke?" says Solly with a grin. "Well, perhaps I'll treat you to my Elvis. Uh, thangyouverymuch." If the singing is going to be like the impersonation, bring ear-plugs.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 31, 2010)

Cnosos walks after his comrades, saying nothing for the moment.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 1, 2010)

Being one of the older colonies, established to extract precious gases from a local gas giant before the "apocalypse", Jap 1 is blessed with having more resources than many others as it was built without extreme hurry. There are actual gardens and animal life on board, and more than any other resource, these give it a sense of luxury and wealth.

As others press into the bar Gaetanna stops to dictate her report and sends it to the company. It will probably end on her grandpa's desk by morning.

Flashing neonsigns line the main avenue that creates a huge circle, forming the shape of the station. Most signs have texts in three languages, first in Kanji, then english and finally in Dah alphabet. Most of the establishments offer various forms of entertainment, from bars to bathhouses. Having a rich colony means that people are more interested in culture than some of the poorer colonies, and fashion seems to be high in this place. Even Gaetanna feels her looks to be rugged compared to the people around. Few weeks without a real shower makes a huge difference.

Inside the bar people seem to be enjoying themselves. There is chatter all around and you spot a few other travellers judging by their worn looks. A young woman in exotic clothing, designed to remind kimono but much more revealing, joins you at the bar. She takes a long look and decides to greet you in english, speaking it very well. Welcome. What can I get you?

[sblock=OOC]Relique. Yeah, you can tap into the general communications array with your HUD. 

Shay, have I told you how much fun you are to game with? I really appreciate it when players take somewhat active part in worldbuilding, and you coming up with a name for the bar was awesome 

The ship has technically two separate sections. You can lock down the main area while leaving the cargo area open for the dockworkers. And it is rigged to notify at least Damon if someone tries to hack into the main area.

I was trying to find a good pic for the station but nothing seems to work. I might have to draw something. It's kinda like a large disk. The main business area circles around the edge, creating a long circular corridor, wide as a small plaza that is lined with various businesses. It also has small gardens running through the center of the corridor. Here and there small corridors lead to the inner sections where there are actual labor and living areas.

And sorry again. I really meant to post last week, but somehow I couldn't drag me to stay online long enough... Having time off from work really eats my online gaming .[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 1, 2010)

*"Something to drink. Something strong, if you may, dear."* replies Cnosos, shifting on the strange seat. *"I can't help but to think I'm actually tall among these people. Strange feeling, ah Mel?" *


----------



## Rhun (Feb 1, 2010)

"Sake bombs, all around!" says Damon, throwing a nod to the bartender.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 1, 2010)

Holding up a peace sign and circling it around the group, Pierce adds with a wink, "Make that two each, Miss."

He shoots Solly a smile and nod, "Thanks for the fixings, Doc."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 2, 2010)

After sending her report, Gaetanna stood outside the bar and watched the colonies residents for a moment, and sighed. She felt dirty, unclean, woefully inadequate, and worst of all, she did not feel like herself.  Gaetanna glanced down at her card computer for a moment and quickly issued several commands to sync the unit to the Station's Elite Traveler's Guide.  She then turned on her HUD and patiently waited as information about each of the businesses she glanced at appeared on her display. 

_Suki's Saki..: 3.5 out of 5 Stars. Spacer Friendly. Most expensive drink:  Platinum God Blossom Saki 1000 Dollars.  _ Gaetanna smirked as she read the reviews, _"I'm amazed the locals felt that being spacer friendly was only worth -0.5 stars.  I guess the God Blossom Saki helped negate the Spacer Stigma."
_
Gaetanna then glanced at several of the nearby bath houses and grinned when she read the following: _Mihoshi's: 4.9999 stars.  Exclusive. By appointment only. "Bingo!"
_

Gaetanna walked towards the group's table a soon after the server girl left.  _"I'll be at Mihoshi's Sentso...So if anyone want's to join me, you could be my guest. I havbe to warn you, there are some rules of etiquette you'll have to follow if you come."   She grinned. "Oh, and before I forget, could someone order me a bottle of Platinum God Blossom Saki and send it to the Greed."_

Gaetanna waited for everyone's reply before heading to Mihoshi's.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 2, 2010)

*"I prefer to stay in the mechanic fatigues, if you don't mind. I'm sure you'll find more than the necessary company among these folks"* Cnosos pointed at the natives of the colony. *"But I must warn you too: There is an ancient saying about the Japaneses... "*


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 2, 2010)

"Is there?" asks Solly. He turns to Gaetanna. "Although the bath-house will probably be better for my health than a few rounds of sake bombs, I've got a command performance on the old karaoke to fulfill, thanks for the offer though."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 2, 2010)

"Is this one of those nudie bathhouses?" Pierce asks with all the interest he body and mind can manage.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 2, 2010)

"If you want sake, stay and order it," Mel told Gaetanna with a frown. "Otherwise go sit by yourself in hot water, while we get smashed and enjoy ourselves. Pierce, it's not co-ed, alright? Unless you really crave sitting around in a little steamy room with other naked men, I don't think you'll like it."


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 2, 2010)

The look of disappointment on Pierce's face tells the whole story, but that is quickly changed once the drinks finally arrive.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 2, 2010)

Gaetanna glanced at Mel. _"I was intending to save that bottle for farewell 'Chatty' celebration."_ She smiled. _"Also, I 'm not planning on being smashed for at least several hours since I want to be sure that I purchased everything we might need for our journey and I'm pretty sure if I start drinking how, I'll only end up waking up in some socialite's suite with just enough time to dress before having to head back to the Greed."_


----------



## Rhun (Feb 3, 2010)

"Just be careful, Gaetanna," says Damon, grabbing a beer and shot of sake as they arrive. He drops the sake in the brew, and then tilts it back, pounding down the drink in no time at all. He smiles and sits the glass down with a thunk. "Now that hit the spot!"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 3, 2010)

"_I'll try not to get shanghaied._" She laughed. "_Last call. Anyone need me to procure them anything while I'm running about?_"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 3, 2010)

*"If you find electronic tools at good prices or components for the ship, order them to the ship. I feel the engines could get a few more points of imput."* Comments Cnosos and takes a shot of sake. *"Tastes like droid oil"* he says, shaking his head.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 3, 2010)

"Some kind of fun computer game to play when we're in jump," Mel suggests. "Or a couple of those...little changey robot ship toys they make. For dashboard ornaments."

She grabs a cup of sake and tilts her head back to drink it all in one long swallow...even if she has to pound the bar a bit to do it.

"Gentlemen...we have liftoff."


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 5, 2010)

The girl brings your drinks, sake and beer for all and a small glass of something completely clear for Cnosos. That's the hardest we have. She says with a wink.

While the others enjoy their rounds, Gaetanna heads to the bathhouse. After a short "exchange of opinions" she has a reservation for "right now". The attendant goes through the etiquette making sure she knows the proper conduit. Leave shoes in the locker, shower first and then go to the bath.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 5, 2010)

"Here's to swimming with bow-legged women," says Solly and knocks back his sake in one slug without nare a blink. He ponders the little mock-ceramic cup for a moment. "Not bad, " he says, "but I prefer a good single malt myself. That's the entree over with, now...." He picks up his beer, savouring this one instead. Solly leans back in his seat with a satisfied smile, and surveys the rest of the bar surreptitiously.

[sblock=OOC]
More a habitual glance, looking for interesting people to scam, exits out of the place and so forth. Also, Knowledge (current events) and Knowledge (streetwise) both at +3 to see if he's familiar with anything interesting going on at Jap 1.
[/sblock]


----------



## Rhun (Feb 5, 2010)

Damon takes a swig from his second mug of beer and smiles at Solly. "Well, the best single malts were from Earth, and good luck finding one now. Of course, if you do, it is certain to be well aged. I'd be happy to share it with you."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 5, 2010)

After relaxing in the bath house for several minutes, Gaetanna will get dressed and leave for her shopping errand.

1. Club-Styled Kimono (Luxury Casual Wear) DC 9  NOTE: She changes into this after purchasing
2. Kimono-styled luxurt buisness suit (Luxury Buisness Wear) DC13 
3. Video Games for the ship DC 10 (max?)
4. Delux set of Transforming robot toys DC 10 (max?)
5. Several Cases of Alcohol for the crew DC
6. Universal Translator (as a HUD softwear update) DC 6
7. Deluxe Electronic Tools DC 21 ------> Wealth 20
8. Platinum God Blossom Saki Bottle DC 15 ---- Wealth 19


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 7, 2010)

Cnosos inspects the drink a little, smelling it and moving the glass in circles. After that he takes a sip from it. His eyes closed instinctively.* "... It's good..."* he says with a dry and raspy voice.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 9, 2010)

Cnosos smells the drink and that itself is enough to draw tears. You are pretty sure you've cleaned engine parts with stuff that has less alcohol in it. However the taste is quite pleasant if you forget the almost pure alcohol. There is a sugary taste to it. The man who imports it calls it the Crystal Fairy. I don't know, there's some history behind that name. The girl says as she observes Cnosos' reaction to the drink.

An hour later the others are well on the tipsy side and Gaetanna finds herself shopping. After some effort she has found almost everything she was looking for. Now dressed in style fit for the highups of Jap colonies she is looking for some new tools for Cnosos, but can't find anything better than Greed would already have.

There seems to be few other spacers around in the bar but nothing really points out for Solly until some time later in walks two aliens that you don't recognise. Interesting in itself as during the short time in medschool you did go over the basics of most Republic lifeforms. These two are tall and gangly with gleaming purplish skin and faces that look like squids from earth history. They seem to notice your stare and you get a strange sense of annoyonce.

At the same time a heated argument breaks out between two spacers nearby and the annoyance turns to puzzlement in Solly's head, and he is certain that those are not his own feelings. And as soon the feeling is gone.

[sblock=OOC]Well the closest thing to refer with these guys would be basic Mind Flayers. They look pretty much the same. Just slap some scifi-ish robes on them instead of the usual fantasy robes .

Gaetanna manages to buy everything except for the luxury tools.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 9, 2010)

Gaetanna reentered the bar wearing what could be described as a vinyl kimono with a miniskirt, bodice, and a pair of two inch high platform heels.  After making a quick scan of the room, Gaetanna smiled and quickly made her wat to the groups table.  

_"You can't believe how refreshing that bath was, it's a shame you all decided against going, it would have made you feel like a new person."_  She glanced at the empty glasses then picked up one of Cnosos's empty glasses.  _"I'm amazed you all paced yourselves... is that sugar in that glass?   I didn't think you were that kind of drinker!  I was expecting whiskey or vodaka, but not that."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

*"Ya think so? Have one yourself. It's pretty tasty."* Replies Cnosos smiling.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Damon raises an eyebrow as he appraises Gaetanna's new clothing over the rim of his mug. "Well, don't you look pur-tee," he says, a slight smile on his lips. "The shopping was good, I trust?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 9, 2010)

Solly raises an eyebrow. "And I thought those squid-heads over there were the wierdest looking thing in the room," he says with a sly grin. He seems a bit distracted, however, his attention still on the strange aliens. He puts down his beer. "Y'know, might be time to try another bar," he says, looking oddly serious.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 9, 2010)

Hearing Damon's compliment, Mel turned around from where she was eying the 'jukebox' (digital musical interface, of course) with a predatory glint in her slightly unfocused eyes and spied Gaetanna. She immediately put her wrist to her mouth and coughed something that might have been a laugh. Slapping a hand on Damon's shoulder she chimed in.

"Oh yeah, it's...adorable," the pilot snickered. "It's the kind of thing that any man here would look at and think...'how much?'"

Melara then waved a dismissive hand at Solly and said, "Whatever, we haven't even done the karoke machine yet. Where's your sense of adventure?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 9, 2010)

*"Away from the fish shop apparently"* states Cnosos pointing at the strange aliens. *"Something's wrong Soly?"*


----------



## Rhun (Feb 9, 2010)

Deciding that he has had enough to drink to try his hand (or voice, as it is) at karaoke, Damon climbs up on the small stage and grabs the microphone. He inputs a song into the karaoke computer, and the heavy thump of bass and strained chords of multiple guitars begin to pipe through the speakers as some serious metal music starts. Damon may not be the greatest singer, but he makes up for his lack of vocal training with a great amount of drunken enthusiasm!

*OOC: Perform (Sing) +0*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 9, 2010)

Voda Vosa said:


> *"Ya think so? Have one yourself. It's pretty tasty."* Replies Cnosos smiling.



_"No thanks.  Last time I had one of those drinks I ended up sprawled out on Unity's Observation deck in a puddle of my own mess. " _ She smiled meekly.


Rhun said:


> Damon raises an eyebrow as he appraises Gaetanna's new clothing over the rim of his mug. "Well, don't you look pur-tee," he says, a slight smile on his lips. "The shopping was good, I trust?"



_"I was able to find everything on my list except for the electronic tools. The shop keepers I visited said they didn't have any tools better then the ones listed on the ship's manifest."_



Shayuri said:


> "Oh yeah, it's...adorable," the pilot snickered. "It's the kind of thing that any man here would look at and think...'how much?'"




"_Funny, though I would have never expected Miss Tank-top-and-Cover-Alls to be a fashion critic."_  She smiled mischievously and glanced around the room. _"Besides, you're not the type of person I'm trying to get a free chaser from."_


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 9, 2010)

"Hey, Mel makes those tank-tops and coveralls work! And damn well too!" Pierce interjects between drinks and trying-not-to-listen-yet-still-watch Damon sink his little diddy on the stage.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 10, 2010)

It seems that the aliens have turned their attention to elsewhere and Solly's disturbed feelings subside fast. The argument on the nearby table continues but isn't about to turn into a fistfight.

Damon picks up the mic and takes the stage. After a bit of stuttering start he gets a good pace with the song and provides a good bit of entertainment for the audience. Well, at least judged by the laughs he gets. The two aliens stare at him intently as they get drinks and pull straws somewhere to drink them.

Damon gets off the stage and a local girl decides to give it a go. Singing much better she pretty much sinks Damon's performance and gets some applauds.

[sblock=OOC]Well, this has got to earn a circumstencial bonus for being a bit drunk. Everyone knows that you get better at karaoke when drunk . So with +2 that makes a roll of 8. So it's a pretty bad performance. But at least it's funny.[/sblock]


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 10, 2010)

Solly finally shakes off his fascination with the strange aliens. Turning to Mel with a sly grin he says in a mock Irish brogue "Now, who's been sayin' I've no sense o' adventure?"

Sauntering up to the karaoke machine he gives a wink to the local girl currently singing and peruses the selection display. Perhaps inspired by Gaetanna's outfit he settles for a local ditty, a bit of grunge-pop mash-up in the style known as para-rokku, by the gyaru-kei group Roku Rokku. The song is called "Meteor Baby Love", and Solly's bold attempt and half-way decent singing voice gets some of the locals joining in with the song's dance moves.

[sblock=OOC]
Untrained Perform 1d20+2=14
[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 10, 2010)

She glances at Pierce with a pout and crossed her arms.

Gaetanna shooke her head when Damon returned to the table. "_You know, you would have got more applause if you played to the crowd a little more instead of just focusing on that girl with the spaghetti straps and the extremely low neckline."_ 

Gaettanna giggled then headed towards the Karaoke computer and quickly searched for a song as Solly preformed.   When Solly ended his set, Gaetanna calmly stepped onto the stage then sat down as she waited for the Karaoke unit to select her song.  

Gaetanna stood as the sound of a piano led string assemble cbegan to emanate form the speakers.  Almost immediately, it was apparent that Gaetanna selected was a love song.   She began to dance slowly, for about half a minute,  before she uttered the song's lyrics, in French. 

As she sang, Gaetanna slowly walked to the edge of the stage, stepped onto floor, and sauntered to the closest table.  Once there she began to sing to the closest man to her before prancing to the next table.  She eventually circled her around the group's table, singing a few lines to each on her companions until she stood before her empty seat and sat down as she uttered the song's final verse.

She held out the microphone.  "_Who's next?_"

*Performance: Dance +8 
Performance: Singing +2/+5 (via Charm: Males)*

[sblock="The song Gaetanna sang was as sappy as this one..."]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1nSAwgCoy2s]YouTube - J'envoie Valser - Beautiful French Song Subtitled in English[/ame]
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 10, 2010)

Thoroughly annoyed by Gaetanna's grandstanding...or maybe just feeling like she has something to prove after the fashion dig, Mel snatches the mic from her crewmate and goes up to the stage. She dithers a little at the machine, not really having planned what song she wants to sing, but just as the audience is getting restless she makes a decision and turns to face everyone.

The music starts; a cheap synth cover version of 'Love is a Battlefield.' With her scruffy short hair and rangy figure Mel even looks halfway decent as the part. What's surprising is that her voice, while untrained, is actually rather good...and her performance all but flawless. It has the feel of a song she's probably had a lot of practice wailing to herself in the shower or something. Even half-drunk, she gets the timing and the pitch, even the attitude spot on.

(Untrained singing: 19!)
Roll Lookup


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Damon sits back and drinks another beer, happy to see that his crew was having a good time. His may well have been the worst performance, but at least it got the rest of them into the swing of things.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 10, 2010)

Cnosos maintained a grim face all the time, even when the seductive Gaetanna walked next to him singing the french song. Something seemed to be occupying the mechanic's mind.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 10, 2010)

Pierce walks up to the bar after Mel has finished singing and comes back with six thin triple shot glasses filled with an opaque blue liquid. He sets them down, not quite delicately, some of the liquid sloshing over the sides and coating his finger. A little bit of steam can be seen rising from each glass.

Pierce sits back after pulling one of the glasses over to him, sucking the trace amounts liquid off his knuckles. "To one helluva crew and one helluva night!" he calls out as he raises his glass in a toast gesture.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 10, 2010)

Damon picks up a glass of the liquid and raises it high. ""To one helluva crew and one helluva night!" he says, echoing Pierce's words.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 10, 2010)

"_I'm thoroughly amazed Mel, that was good, very good._"  She leaned forward. "_So tell me, how did it feel?_"  She smiled as she took one of the glasses in her hand and gave it a light twirl.  "Y_ou know, I'm glad I came back here instead of trying to get into one of those more exclusive places corporate big wigs always hang out in._"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 11, 2010)

Cnosos raises his glass and toss before drinking the blue thing.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 11, 2010)

Solly gives the glass an experimental sniff. 

"I think you could use this to fuel the _Greed_," he says, before knocking it back in one. He is still and silent for a few moments. Finally, surreptitiously wiping away a tear he leans over to Cnosos.

"Eep," he says. Clears his throat, tries again. He gestures with a nod to the "squid-heads". "It's probably nothing," he says finally. "It felt like they were, I dunno, messing around up here." He taps his temple, then shrugs. "Probably just the _sake_. I may have missed a few xenobiol lectures but I've never seen aliens like them before. Intriguing."


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 11, 2010)

For once Melara doesn't seem to have a snarky or smart-aleck reply ready. Her cheeks are burning red and she gives Gaetanna a shrug that could almost be characterized as 'shy,' though the little smile playing over her lips suggests she enjoyed the experience.

Solly comes to her rescue with the change of subject, giving her a chance to grab another cup of sake, and say, "Galaxy's a big place, doc. I dunno if anyone's really bothered to count every single species known." She grinned and added, "Maybe they're the ones flying that funky disc-ship that's been buzzing us."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 11, 2010)

_"How many hangers bays does this station have?"_ Gaetanna asked after taking a sip of her drink. _"If those squids flew around in that disk then they certainly aren't parked in the same hanger we're in since I'm sure we all would had taken a closer look."_ She said, stating the obvious.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 11, 2010)

"Not sure," says Damon. "It's a big station though. I could always follow them, find out what type of ship they have." He takes another swig of beer. "I've been known to be stealthy, from time to time."


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 12, 2010)

Gaetanna does sing well and manages to enchant a couple of male spacers around, but since the song is in french and most don't get what she is singing about, the performance doesn't get the attention she was hoping for.

Mel however gets a round of cheers after her song. No-one was thinking that a scruffy little woman like she could have such a voice.

The two aliens sit in complete silence in their little corner that they found, slowly emptying their glasses and eyeing around the bar. After a while they rise in unison and head out.

The argument in the nearby table seem to have subsided and the men are now laughing for something completely different.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

Damon watches the two strange aliens as the move to leave the bar. "What do you think...do I follow them?"


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 12, 2010)

Solly shrugs.

"If you think you can, why not. But watch out, I think they might be telepathic. Tell you what, you follow them, I'll follow you. If you start acting odd I'll..." Solly flounders. "I'll send for Pierce!"


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 12, 2010)

Mel yawned and stretched, then glanced at the aliens blearily.

"What is you guyses problem with them, anyway? Not really a fan of the tentacle beard thing myself, but they're just here to chill, like the rest of us. They're not bothering anyone."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 12, 2010)

"Fine, fine," says Damon, sitting himself back into his chair and downing the rest of his beer. "But when you wake up on an exam table with their tentacles probing all your private places, you'll wish I followed them."


*OOC: The funny thing is that in my homebrew space campaign, mindflayers (modified to better suit a space game of course) are the guys that fly around in the unidentified ships causing trouble. LOL.*


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 12, 2010)

"Pah! If'n you want I can go take 'em down right now, wrap their facey thingies around their heads!" Pierce announces, not overly quietly or soberly as his body shifts ready to get up and attempt just what he stated.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 12, 2010)

*"Calm down big guy, save your energies for when I need to move heavy stuff around the engines room"* Says Cnosos, not quite sober himself, pointing a finger at both Pierces.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 12, 2010)

She glances at Mel, _"Are they always like this when they drink heavily? It's far more entertaining then the overly clingy men I usually hang out with on Unity."_


----------



## Anton85 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm really enjoying this game guys. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 13, 2010)

OOC: Thanks Anton, nice surprise that someone else follows the game . Be sure to check the episode I, there's a link in the first post and if you want to further comment, please use the OOC thread that is linked in my signature


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 16, 2010)

"More or less," Melara confides in Gaetanna. Then she slaps Pierce on the back and says to everyone, "Hey, anyone else hungry? Lets get something to eat. Damon, you're man of the galaxy...what's good here?"


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2010)

She teases. _"Please don't say Bipedal Space Squid."_


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2010)

*"I love molluscs." *States Cnosos raising a finger.


----------



## ethandrew (Feb 16, 2010)

"Food? No, it'll ruin this drunk we got going on," Pierce states as his stifles a burp. "Maybe they serve food here, one stop shop."


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 16, 2010)

"Nutrition is always to be valued," says Solly. He holds his finger up for emphasis but his elbow slips off the table. "I don't think those squids were our saucer people," he adds, recovering with aplomb. "They'd have paid us more attention if they were, don't you think?"


----------



## Rhun (Feb 16, 2010)

"You know what would be good? Tacos!" Damon looks up from the table and glances around the bar, as if there might be tacos laying somewhere nearby. "Do you think they have tacos here?"


----------



## Voda Vosa (Feb 16, 2010)

*"So probable as if they had the spare parts for the ship" *Adds the mechanic with a eyebrow raised.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 16, 2010)

_"Um... about the spare parts.  It would probably be a good idea if one of you came with me to a shop to get them cause one guy tried to sell me a shower curtain ring while calling it a compressed latinium weight-bearing hydro-spanning torqued annulus.  I also heard that there's some sort of salvage yard on a nearby moon."_


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2010)

"They don't have _tacos_ here," Mel scolds Damon. "Local flavor, okay? Look it up."

She turns to fix a woozy eye on Gaetanna.

"You know, I used to dream of going to a salvage yard and seeing a ship in it, and like...fixing it up and flying around in my own ship. So I saved up and I saved up and I got some time off and I visited the big scrapyard at the L5 at Jove. I spent hours walking around on a mound of trash so big it had microgravity. You know what I found?"

She snorts and looks away. "Trash. The stuff in those yards is there for a reason, and the reason is...it doesn't work anymore."


----------



## Rhun (Feb 20, 2010)

"Hmm...local flavor," says Damon, pondering. "Isn't local flavors those hot little japanese girls in the kimonos?


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 22, 2010)

They do actually serve some snacks in the bar. Mostly the same synthetic crap that you are used to, only with more oriental appearance. The difference is that you can get some real vegetables too.

Curious about the tentacle faces? The waitress asks as she brings you portions. I saw you watching them. They probably noticed too. They're Ix, live somewhere beyond the Rim. Creep me out every time but they have some business with the big shots and come by for drinks every time. She shudders a little and taps her forehead. They speak telepathically. Really disturbing.

*Next Morning
*
Hung over you are about to embark the Greed when a man in business suit runs up to you, carrying a large case. He bows hastily. I am sorry to keep you but if you had a moment? I am mr. Kobayashi. I heard rumor you are going to to the central colonies. Could you take this case to Lucky Star? Pay good. Half now, half on delivery.

[sblock=OOC]Rim: The loosely defined line in space that roughly marks the Republic Space. Not to be confused with the actual Galactic Rim. Infact, Unity is the last habited point before the rim on this direction. As such, the "Ix" are apparently not a Republic species, since they seem to live beyond the Rim.

Lucky Star: A colony that is infact on your route. Known as one huge casino, Lucky Star prides itself as one of the most enjoyable colonies.[/sblock]


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 22, 2010)

A giddy smile formed and Gaetanna's lips as she spun to face Damon.  She then began to silently mouth the words 'Pretty Please' in a child like manner.


----------



## Dr Simon (Feb 23, 2010)

"Kobayashi, eh? I guess a crew like ours would be the _usual suspects_ for a job like this."

Solly looks to Damon for his response, but mutters "Better make sure what's in it first." whilst keeping a fixed smile on Mr. Kobayashi.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 24, 2010)

"I suppose there is no harm in making a quick stop to drop off some goods at Lucky Star," says Damon, looking over the man. "As long as the pay is good, and it isn't anything dangerous to us or our ship."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 24, 2010)

She grinned then turned to face Mr. Kobayashi and whispered _"Mr. Kobayashi-san, as you know, various stations and waypoints like to conduct randomized cargo inspections.  Before we accept any offer, it would be prudent for us to know if the contents of that case may land us in a station's brigs if it were placed in a primary hold? ?"_


----------



## Blackrat (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh no. Nothing dangerous nor illegal. Tea. REAL tea. Mr. Kobayashi answers and opens the case. Vacuum sealed seeds. A gift for a friend. He is trying to refine a more adaptable variant. You can see through the clear inner casing that it does indeed hold a small package of tiny seeds. He looks at you suspiciously and continues. And I assure you. Getting the case there is more profitable than selling the seeds for someone else if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## Rhun (Feb 25, 2010)

Damon chuckles. "It hadn't even crossed my mind, friend," says Damon. "I can assure you, when we take a job, the job gets done."



*OOC @ Dr. Simon: I meant to mention it, but your reference to the Usual Suspects had me laughing when I read it!*


----------



## Relique du Madde (Feb 25, 2010)

Cutting to the chase. "_How much are you offering for this job?"_


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 4, 2010)

Mel eyes the man and his case with a tiny little furrow in her brow that conveyed the slight tingle of suspicion she felt...but really, tingles of suspicion were just signs of a healthy mind out in the hard vacuum. Didn't mean much. She just vaguely wondered if the deal was so safe and regular, why'd he come charging at them with a briefcase, instead of giving them a leisurely call, and arranging a meeting? It's not like they were on a strict timetable.

It wasn't anything specific...Kobiyashi or whatever might just be a disorganized person. He forgot to call until they were already about to depart, then freaked out and came running rather than calling. But then...why -them-? Because of a rumor they were going to the central colonies? Because they -might- swing by Lucky Star?

The furrow deepend to a frown; the tingle to a full blown case.

There was nothing she could point at and yell, 'Ah HAH! Got you!' But it just seemed _weird._


----------



## Voda Vosa (Mar 5, 2010)

Cnosos waits bored at the entrance of the ship, saying nothing at the moment.


----------



## Blackrat (Mar 9, 2010)

3000. Mr. Kobayashi answers to Gaetanna's question. It's three times the worth of the seeds but it's an important research. All I ask is that you get it there as soon as possible. My friend's research will take years but sooner you get there, sooner these will be of use.

Whatever you choose to do, Lucky Star seems to be on your way anyways. Temple, where you were supposed to take the datadisk recoved from the survivor of the "zombie-plague", is a bit further away. And if you find good facilities Cnosos is pretty sure he can enhance your sensors with the Syrran reward, which will allow you to take longer hyperspace lanes and cut travel times towards the Segdiir homeworld, home of "Chatty".


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 9, 2010)

Gaetanna reached into her purs, withdrew her card computer from it's pocket, and quickly opened up the appropriate delivery contract file.  She then unhooked the card computer's stylus handed it over to Damon. "_Well captain?._"


----------



## Rhun (Mar 9, 2010)

Damon nods and makes the proper notations on the card computer. "We'll take the job. Lucky Star is on our way to Temple."


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 9, 2010)

She then hands the card computer over to Mr. Kobayashi to complete the contract.  "_I hope you don't mind the formality.  If you would like, I could send a copy to your friend or to your computer._"


----------



## ethandrew (Mar 16, 2010)

Pierce quite loudly releases an audible sigh accompanied with a shifting of his weight, "All well and good, we ready now?"


----------

